#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-07
<tata> zna li neko kako da vratim synaptic p.m. na staro-originalno stanje
<promis> a zašto sad nije u originalu?
<tata> original mi je ono što sam video na početku, sad je drugačiji, sad koji god program da tražim on mi štiklira kao da je instaliran i još nešto, neinstalirani programi su imali prazan kvadratić a sad imaju zvezdicu
<promis> zvezdica je normalna. to znači "new in repository"
<promis> a ovo prvo mi nije jasno
<tata> kako onda da isključim taj new in repository
<promis> pa valjda nikako
<promis> to bi trebalo vremenom da prestane
<tata> ok
<Atlantic777> idi bre milobit, ovaj tvoj ntp ništa ne valja, kod mene 11:20 :D
<promis> zakasnićeš u školu :P
<Atlantic777> skoro
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta je bre ovo, neki gremlini me uvek prebace sa #lugons na #ubuntu-rs
<Atlantic777> ceo dan je nešto naopako -.-
<Atlantic777> i kafa stoji ispred mene, ohladila se
<nikolam> mora da pređeš na netbeans, nema ti druge :)
<Atlantic777> makar 'ladnu kafu pio, NE!
<nikolam> A Å¡to ne, kad je pod GPL i ima sve Å¡to treba za kafopije :)
<Atlantic777> hoću nekad i da spavam, a tamo sve java... sna ni u priči
<Atlantic777> u gtk ti se s vremena na vreme sve i svašta pričinjava :)
<nikolam> Ima i C i php. A još kad se zašećeri sa Dtrace...
<nikolam> Jel to ono, ako u start meniju piše java, mora d aje pisano u javi? :))
<promis> batali kafu na vreme
<Atlantic777> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/logging-into-ubuntu-using-ubuntu-one/
<Atlantic777> nikolam: ne znam, ali netbeans jeste ceo pisan u javi. :D
<Atlantic777> promis: uff, prvo cigare da batalim, a ne ide...
<nikolam> Atlantic777, pa nije baš. A i kakve veze ima. Koristi ili GCC kompajler ili Solaris studio za Linux itd
<Atlantic777> nikolam: ima veze pošto ne gajim javu na sistemu. Ama uopšte. :D
<nikolam> Atlantic777, a to je zato Å¡to... je pod GPL pa to nije po meri ili Å¡ta
<Atlantic777> nikolam: Isto važi i za gnome i kde i još par krvopija, evo qt sam nedavno opet pustio...
<Atlantic777> nikolam: ne nego zato Å¡to je golemo, a ne kompajlira mi se. :D
<nikolam> pa šta ti imaš na mašini radnoj u stvari. Ja na primer držim xfce
<Atlantic777> ja sam na awesome
<nikolam> Ne vidim Å¡to bi se i na primer, jdownloader izbegavao ako je u javi. Lepo radi na svim platformam, SO?
<Atlantic777> zato što sebi napišem shell skriptu za to :D
<nikolam> m jok, ja koristim gwget
<nikolam> ili ručno zadam wget -c -R 50 itd
<nikolam> ja znam da nam se svima činilo pre 15 godina da java deluje sporo itd ali nije tako a i kakve veze ima java sa razvojnim okruženjem i u čemu je ono pisano.
<nikolam> Važan je kompajler valjda
<Atlantic777> džabe, ja sam navikao na vim, ja hoću da to radi u konzoli :D
<Atlantic777> Inače, nikolam, kakva je sad budućnost jave? Ako si u toku...
<nikolam> m kako god, htedoh da se našalim na račun kafa beans
<nikolam> pa kako kakva. Sve kompanije to koriste za poslovnu logiku sve živo
<nikolam> ima gomila programa i okruženja koji se pišu i u javi itd
<Atlantic777> ok, nego ko će da održava? Radi li oracle šta?
<nikolam> tvoj mobilni ima javu. ne vidim kako misliš koja je budućnost
<nikolam> pa oracle, fura dalje pod gpl ko i pre koliko znam, Å¡to
<nikolam> iam i gugl svoju implementaciju, nije jedini
<nikolam> ima i drugih implementacija, itd
<Atlantic777> pa nisam baš često sretao googlov jvm
<Atlantic777> a vidim da nemam source paketa za oracle-jdk i oracle-jre, samo bin pa me to zabrinulo
<nikolam> pa ako si imao sedamdesetih godina poslovnu logiku koja je bila pisana u COBOL i preživela je 30 godina itd, danas je to Java i to će preživeti narednih 40
<nikolam> ne znam stvarno, imaš apt'get source pa skidaj kod paketa iz distribucije
<nikolam> JDK je u ubuntu riznici
<Atlantic777> ma na gentoo sam, nego ako je u portage tree samo -bin, to nešto ne valja :D
<Atlantic777> Šalim se, ne mora da znači. Nego, ne volim javu pa gunđam kad stignem. (:
<marw> mene je uvijek zanimala ta corporate strana jave. ne znam ništa i tome.
<nikolam> Atlantic777, a ne voliš javu zbog.. ona ima sasvim svoju nišu gde obitava i to obitava baš lepo.
<nikolam> ćao marw jel si i ti na Gentoo ili nešto? :)
<marw> nikolam: ne :) ubuntu 11.10
<Atlantic777> nikolam: ma ja sam klinac koji se igra sa pythonom i uči cpp već jedno pet godina, jednostavno sam s druge strane, s ove gde ne vole javu. :D
<nikolam> eto ja na xubuntu 10.04 i ok sam, samo se mislim da li da čekam 12.04 il da se upustim u samoubilačko unapređivanje 10.04-10.10-11.04-11.10
<nikolam> pa cpp i java su braća
<marw> kod mene je 11.01 > .10 prošlo ok. ne znam da li bih imao živaca za neki duži upgrade
 * marw takođe ne voli javu, mada je ne poznaje.
<Atlantic777> nikolam: jeste, samo Å¡to im se deca ne vole. Barem sam ja takav utisak stekao. :D
<nikolam> ja sam se držao LTS jer nisam jedno vreme imao dobar protok i tako.
<nikolam> java je prenosivija, cpp bi mogao da je brži eto. Sad, toliko su i javu optimizovali... al da ne davim
<marw> ja sebe još smatram eksperimentalnim korisnikom, ali čujem da su LTS izdanja mnogo bolja
<nikolam> Do duše i pre sam bio na LTS i izdržao sam sve do novog LTS, kad sam ipak uradio sveže postavljanje novog LTS
<nikolam> LTS je isto ko i obično, s tim što daju dužu podršku i unapređenja za njega, bolji je za server
<nikolam> Al po nekad i sa tim unapređenjima neke stvari znaju vremenom i da sjebu.. :)
<nikolam> Ja sam se više naplašio nekih međuizdanja koja su mi nešto sjebavala ranije, ali za desktop nema razloga mnogo držati Lts. Sem ako ne administriraš 80 računara, tad ima smisla :)
<nikolam> Ja se na Lts taman pokrpim sa PPA riznicama za ono Å¡to mi treba i u glavnom se sve Å¡to treba upakuje i za lts
 * Atlantic777 ode u Å¡kolicu
<Punky> pozz
<nikolam> hi Punky
<Punky> hi
<promis> hihi
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Здраво! Како си? Јапанац сам. Не говорим српски, хрватки, босански, словебски, македонски, па кинеско. Говорите енглешко?
<maletaski> yes
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Добро.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> How do you do?
<maletaski> fine thanks
<maletaski> end you?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Добро. :)
<maletaski> cool :D
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I can type only few Serbian phrases. But directly I've learned Slovenian and a bit difference between Slovenian and Serbian.
<maletaski> yes it is
<maletaski> Serbian is more like Croatian
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Yes. I heard so.
<FiReSTaRT> technically it's the same language "serbo-croatian" but then due to nation-building propaganda, it exists under 3 different names
<FiReSTaRT> serbian, croatian and bosniak
<maletaski> yes
<maletaski> hi FiReSTaRT
<FiReSTaRT> alo sale... kaj se dela ? :)
<maletaski> evo spikamo malo :D
<FiReSTaRT> ovde blejaza.. jos me drzi grip
<FiReSTaRT> zarazila me zena
<maletaski> uff
<maletaski> ja malo prčkam oko nekog ispravljača što pravim
<FiReSTaRT> jesi cuo da sredjuju gnome shell u novom mintu?
<maletaski> nisam
<FiReSTaRT> dodace neke "produzetke" da ima slicnu funkcionalnost gnome 2.x
<maletaski> cool
<FiReSTaRT> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1851
<FiReSTaRT> a i ukljucice mate
<maletaski> ja sam na 11.10
<maletaski> al mi je još uvek stari izgled gnoma :D
<maletaski> nemogu se naviknem na unity nikako
<FiReSTaRT> pazi unity nije los ali je ogranicen na jednu distribuciju
<FiReSTaRT> a oni su skockali g3 da je slican g2.32ki a opet ima sve prednosti modernog razvoja
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> jbg ja batalio arch zbog g3
<maletaski> i zbog zvuka
<FiReSTaRT> pa u archu si mogo da roknes mate
<maletaski> ali me i ođe zeza zvuk
<maletaski> ma više zbog zvuka nego izgleda
<maletaski> nikako nije hteo zvuk da mi radi
<maletaski> a sad ni ovde nemam zvuka sa tv kartice :(
<FiReSTaRT> jebiga
<FiReSTaRT> ok ja picim sad na zeleznicku po zenu
<FiReSTaRT> cujemo se kasnije
<FiReSTaRT> ciaos :)
<maletaski> cy
<promis> Instalirao sam drugu ubuntu pre nedelju dana, i danas ga pitam da li treba da svraćam. On kaže da ne, jer se odlično snalazi u linuxu. Ubuntu je ipak za početnike ;)
<promis> Samo jednom me je zvao, da pita kako da isključi skrin sejver, i to je sve.
<TildaTurn> <O
<maletaski> \o
<Githzerai> z
<promis> Githzerai: Å¡to mi obrisa skin
<Githzerai> zato jer ne radi dobro
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-08
<boris_c> bardan
<boris_c> jel imate problema sa MSN nalozima na Ubuntu-u?
<boris_c> ne radi mi ni empathy ni pidgin
<boris_c> na nekoliko račuara
<promis> kod mene readi na pidgin
<boris_c> fuck
<boris_c> na 10.10 neće
<boris_c> empathy 2.32.1
<promis> Pidgin 2.9.0
<TildaTurn> <O
<nikolam> 0>
<TildaTurn> nikolam; eh, kako to levom ? :P
<Atlantic777> TildaTurn: zar to nije pingvin? :D
<TildaTurn> pa .., za njegovog ne znam ali moj je skojevac :)
<Githzerai> z
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-09
<urketa> ljudi ima li neko savet kako da instaliram pes na ubuntu 11.10
<urketa> ?
<dbm> 'bar vece
<salex> pozdrav
<salex> imali koga ?
<salex> ?
<salex> Da li moze da se zadrzi Win particija ?
<salex> i kako prilikom instalacije da ukljucim mobilni internet ?
<marw> salex: može da se zadrži particija, bilo kao sistemska (da se sanje pokreće win) ili kao data (da čuva podatke, nezavisno od sistema)
<marw> salex: to može biti pipav posao (rad saparticijama), i najbolje da ga prepustiš nekom drugom ako nisi siguran šta radiš
<salex> znaci mogu win particiju da punim preko ubutu-a
<salex> ?
<marw> salex: možeš, mada to nije 100% pouzdano. ali dosta dobro radi.
<salex> znaci bolje da prebacim podatke , instaliram Ubuntu pa ih vratim
<marw> salex: zavisi o čemu se radi. na primjer, ako želiš da su muzika i video vidljivi u oba sistema (sa dual boot), onda razmisli da imaš posebno data particiju samo za to.
<marw> odnosno, da ne koristiš sistemsku particiju (ona na kojoj je win) iz ubuntua. opet, ne bi trebalo da bude problema, ali ti se još raspitaj o mogućim kombinacijama
<salex> hocu win da eliminisem skroz
<marw> salex: o, pa onda ne moraš da razmišljaš
<marw> salex: snimi podatke, formatiraj čitav disk i sve vrati na novi sistem.
<salex> pokusao sam da izbegnem to presnimavanje
<salex> :_
<salex> :)
<salex> da ostavim win particiju tj. D
<salex> a da na C stavim Ubuntu\
<salex> ali zasto bi ostavljao "NTS..." ili kako vec
<salex> nego kako da pokrenem  internet pri ins. ?
<salex> imam VIP-ov usb
<salex> da poskida pri instalaciji to sto vec treba
<salex> tako pise da treba :_
<salex> :)
<boris_c> ne mora pri instalaciji, nije neophodno
<salex> ali pise....
<salex> ok
<salex> ionako ne znam cemu sve to
<salex> :)
<salex> kako aktivirati vip internet u živom režimu? HVALA !
<salex> ?????????
<promis> ne koristi gsm internet
<promis> u načelu podesiš telefon da bude modem
<promis> onda ga ubuntu vidi gao gsm modem
<promis> i automatski pokrene pravljenje konekcije
<promis> inače se konekcija pravi u network manageru pod sekcijom mobile broad band
<promis> i da nije dobro da se u jednoj temi ima od A do Š o svemu isvačemu, več samo vezano za temu.
<salex> Hvala ! Pokusacu veceras
<salex> i da , tema je bila "pomoc oko instalacije" . Tako da je vezano za temu .
<promis> instalacija nema nikakve veze sa podešavanjem mobile interneta
<promis> pošto internet konekcija nije neophodna za instalaciju
<salex> da ali ja zelim da je uspostavim
<salex> pomognes ako zelis...
<promis> ali sama instalacija nema veze sa tim
<promis> ona ne zvisi od toga
<promis> nadam se da shvataš pojmovno razgraničenje
<promis> Ako želiš da imaš internet konekciju tokom instalacije treba da podigneš Ubuntu u živom režimu, podesiš internet, pa onda pokreneš instalaciju
<promis> iz ovog se vidi a to nema veze sa instalacijom, to je eventualno jedan pred radnja.
<salex> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/slike/installacija/inst2.png
<salex> sa foruma sam se vodio uputstvom
<salex> postoji tema koja je "problem oko instalacije
<promis> to na slici je preterivanje. Stavka tri je nepotrebna.
<promis> ponekad zna da i pokvari instalaciju
<promis> uvek je boloje isključiti mrežni kabal prilikom instalacije
<promis> U redu. Jasno mi je zašto si mislio da je potrebno imati internet konekciju
<promis> da te je slika navela na to. Tako da to i daje opravdanje da se postavi pitanje internet konekcije vezano za instlaciju
<promis> li to je obična nebuloza
<promis> mislim sa njihove strane
<promis> što su to uopšte napisali
<promis> a i sami znaju da to može da pravi probleme
<promis> mada, piše "za najbpolje rezultate", što opet znači da nije obavezno
<salex> jos negde sam procitao da bi valjalo ukljuciti sve opcije
<salex> mada ne znam ni sam zasto :)
<promis> više uključenih stvari = više šansi za problem
<salex> ali kad zapnem , zapne
<salex> m
<salex> xaxaxaxaxa
<salex> mozda cu i saznati nekad
<promis> treba uvek iči na minimum
<promis> to kao oni čine uslugu, da odmah preuzmeš updejt i kodeke
<promis> a to je sranje
<promis> samo može da pokvari instlaciju
<promis> kad se jednom instalira, posle kad vidiš da sve radi kako treba, radi šta hoćeš
<salex> da li moze da se pokrecu Win programi preko onog Wine bez instaliranog Win ?
<promis> mogu
<promis> što se tiče njihovog rada najbolje je da pogledaš u wine programskoj bazi
<promis> kako koji radi
<salex> pogledaj inbox na forumu
<promis> video sam
<promis> odgovorio sam
<salex> nije mi stiklirano "je prikljucen na mrezno napajanje" i sta je ono poslednje "instaliraj softver ... "?
<salex> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/slike/installacija/inst2.png
<promis> kao što rekoh većina toga nije bitno
<promis> samo prvo je bitno
<promis> i drugo ako je to laptop
<promis> ako je to laptop, ako imaš 45min struje
<promis> to bi trebalo da ti bude dovoljno za instlaaciju
<salex> zaci ukoliko sam bas zapeo da aktiviram "preuzmi osvezenje tokom instalacije" u live verziji podesim mobilni internet
<promis> da
<salex> HVALA :)
<promis> a to ćeš uraditi posle, kad instalirap
<promis> nije sad bitno
<promis> bitnije da završiš instlaciju i da vidiš da li uopšte radi Ubuntu
<salex> pa radio je preko Win
<salex> wubia
<promis> pa ako radi, lako ćeš da preuzmeš osveženja i sve što ti treba
<promis> pa dobro, nije isto wubi i dualboot
<promis> to nemora ništa da znači
<salex> ma kakav dual...
<salex> gasim Win
<salex> odlucio
<salex> :)
<promis> dobro, može i tako
<promis> to ti je onda još lakše za instalirati
<salex> ti jel samo linux(ubuntu) koristis ili ?
<promis> da samo ubuntu
<promis> u svim oblicima
<salex> ?
<promis> i tu i tamo uključim puppy
<promis> pa načelno uvek instaliram UbuntuStudio
<salex> a distribucije...
<salex> u to jos nisam zalazio
<promis> Mada imam instalirano i Xubuntu
<promis> A imam i čist Ubuntu na laptopu
<promis> to su ti oblici
<salex> multi medija
<promis> ali sve je to 99% ista distribucija
<salex> nice
<salex> sad sam krenuo da ceprkam po blenderu
<salex> mnogo jaka stvarcica
<promis> jese
<salex> cime se ti bavis ?
<promis> audio/video stvaralaštvom
<salex> xaxaxaxaxa
<salex> ja sam 3d dizajner
<salex> to zvanje sam sam sebi dao
<promis> pa dobro
<promis> mada nije baš jasno
<promis> kad bolje razmislim to je i nemoguće rećo
<salex> ma .... modelar
<salex> industrijski dizajn
<salex> da li postoji neki pandam za PhotoShop ?
<promis> gimp
<salex> jel si se skolovao negde za to tvoje stvaralastvo ?
<promis> da
<promis> kursevi, samoškola, digitalna umetnost na UU
<salex> ...
<salex> Skola koja ?
<promis> samoškola=samoukost
<promis> kroz rad i čitanje
<salex> UU ?
<promis> univerzitet Umetnosti
<promis> u Bg
<salex> zavrsio ?
<promis> skoro
<salex> :)
<promis> još odbrana
<salex> slomi nogu
<promis> to tek kad je zakažem
<promis> ako je zkažem
<salex> ne zajebavaj!!!!
<promis> Ja ne zajebavam nego oni
<salex> to je drzavni univerzitet ?
<promis> imam određenih birokratskih problema
<promis> Da državni
<promis> zato verovatno i zajebavaju
<salex> kapiram da je horor upisati
<salex> ?
<promis> Ovo na Å¡ta sam ja nije
<promis> pošto su to poslediplomske
<promis> osnovne - da
<salex> jel ima nesto na osnovnim vezano za 3d
<salex> ?
<marw> promis, salex, biste li dizajnirali neki jednostavan logo za open source program?
<salex> naravno
<promis> ne znam. u načelu koristi se računar za sve sada na primenjenoj
<promis> pogotovo za industrijski dizajn
<marw> nemam mnogo da vam ponudim, osim imena u readme i about prozoru :)
<promis> ne znam marw, mogu da probam ako me ne mrzi
<promis> daj sajt
<salex> sta se radi na industrijskom dizajnu od programa ?
<promis> ne znam, nisam to studirao
<marw> evo, ovdje ima o tome Å¡ta program radi: http://serbian.languagebits.com/dtknv/doc/dev/
<marw> prilično je "spartanskog" izgleda, pa mislim da bi i takav logo odgovarao
<promis> dakle preslovljavanje
<marw> da...
<promis> salex: na mom smeru smo koristili Maya
<salex> i sta ti mislis da li sam pogresio sto sam odabrao blender ?
<promis> ne
<promis> i ja ga koristim
<promis> za sve
<promis> marw: jel ovo samo ćirilica u latinicu
<marw> u obrnuto, za običan tekst
<promis> šta znači dtknv
<marw> promis: ništa :/ idiotsko ime. "dt" je skraćenica od sajta koji sam nekad imao
<marw> "knv" je kao "konverzija"
<salex> u kom formatu zelis idejno resenje i gde da ti ga posaljem marw ?
<marw> salex: neki vektorski format, a? svg? hvala na trudu i vremenu :)
<promis> marw: uzeo sam hemisku u ruke, možda bude nešto ;)
<marw> ok ;)
<marw> ja sam pokušao da napravim logo/ikonicu, ali to je bilo komično...
<promis> prestala hemiska da radi, možda ipak ne bude ništa
<salex> Pozdrav "cujemo se "!
<promis> zdravo
<marw> nije problem, radiće i bez logoa ;)
<promis> marw: uključio sam inkscape
<marw> promis: ne žuri. program ću objaviti za oko mjesec.
<promis> ne mogu ja polako
<promis> ili sad ili nikad
<promis> Å¡ta uradim sad - to je
<marw> ok :) mada ja tako nikad ne bih završio program
<leviathan_> Atlantic777: jesi tu
<promis> mali je u Å¡koli ;)
<leviathan_> promis: mozes li mi ti pomoci..
<promis> možda
<leviathan_> drug je instalirao ubuntu.. i sad ne zna koja mu je sifra ,trazi mu za sve ..a on ne zna
<leviathan_> kako da promeni ??
<promis> pa ko mu je instalirao?
<leviathan_> on.. :O
<promis> pa kako onda ne zna?
<promis> alsu profenserisali ovaj instaler za ubuntu
<leviathan_> ne znam ni ja..
<leviathan_> moze li  kako promeniti?
<leviathan_> ili mora obarati sistem
<promis> moće da se promeni
<promis> uđi u recovery mod
<leviathan_>  mozes reci kako,da mu prenesem..
<promis> pa promeni lozinku
<promis> komanda je. passwd
<leviathan_> gde i kako? ..
<leviathan_> to u terminal da kuca?
<promis> pa u grubu
<promis> odabere recoverymod
<leviathan_> aha ok
<promis> pa onda u meniju odabere: drop root console
<promis> pa kad se podigne sistem onda kuca komandu
<promis> passwd username
<promis> gde je username njegov username
<leviathan_> a passwd
<leviathan_> ne dira?
<promis> to jekomanda
<promis> koju treba da promeni
<promis> da pokrene
<leviathan_> ok
<promis> ali u obliku koji sam rekao
<promis> passwd leviathan
<promis> ako mu je to usrname - leviathan
<leviathan_> ok
<stefan__> leviathan_: o/
<leviathan_> evo ga..
<promis> ko/Å¡ta evoga
<leviathan_> stefan__:  je zaboravio sifru :)
<stefan__> nisam zaboravio :D
<promis> pa recimu da uradi to Å¡to sam rekao
<stefan__> nego nece ta koju sam stavio
<stefan__> :D
<promis> pa to je drugo
<promis> probaj prvo da je promeniš
<stefan__> ma nece nista u setings
<promis> ako to neće onda napravi novog korisnika
<stefan__> sivo dugme
<promis> čekaj, jel se ti loguješ u sistem ili ne?
<stefan__> ja sam sad preko ubuntua
<stefan__> i hteo sam da skinem jedam program sa marketa
<stefan__> ali mi trazi autentikaciju
<stefan__> e
<stefan__> ja sad ne znam koja je
<stefan__> bila je 123456 ali sada nece
<promis> ajde polako, odgovori na pitanja
<promis> 1. da li ti se pojavljuje login ekran
<promis> prilikom podizanja sistma
<stefan__> ne, ugasio sam to... ne trazi mi sifru pri podizanju sistema
<promis> to ti je 1. lična
<promis> vrati to da ti traži
<stefan__> :/
<promis> i nikad ne isključuj login šifru
<promis> jer samo donosi probleme
<stefan__> samo da ono dugme da pomerim u levo da pise on?
<stefan__> tj sada je on
<stefan__> pise mi on i sivo je nmg da ga pomerim
<promis> pa valjda da
<stefan__> bledo je
<stefan__> znas onako kad pise i vidis dugme ali ne mozes da ga kliknes
<promis> znam
<stefan__> u gornjem desno uglu imam unlock
<stefan__> katanac
<stefan__> da bih menjao tu nesto moram da ga otkljucam
<promis> pa otključaj ga
<stefan__> ali mi trazi autentifikaciju a vez znas da ne znam koja je :(
<stefan__> vec*
<promis> e nemam snage terenutno da rešavam to. A vidim da stalno se žale na taj problem
<promis> pogledja n forumu da li ima nešto
<promis> i sledeći put, nemoj da isključuješ traženje lozinke pri login
<stefan__> necu
<stefan__> promis: a znas li neku komandu da pogledam sifru koja mi je trenutno preko terminala
<stefan__> izvini na cimanju
<promis> to ne postoji
<promis> ne bi ni imalo smisla da postoji
<promis> ajde probaj nešto
<promis> probaj ovu komandu: sudo apt-get install
<promis> ne greška
<promis> ovo probaj: sudo apt-get update
<promis> vidi da li će da prihvati šifru za to
<leviathan_> ja sam mu govorio
<leviathan_> i pisalo mu je pogresna sifra..
<stefan__> bar da sam skype skinuo pa bih vam preko njega pustio sliku mog monitora
<promis> i što će mi to
<stefan__> pa da bi lakse razumeo sta mi iskace po ekranu
<promis> ti samo opiši
<stefan__> promis: uspeo sam :) hvala ti puno
<promis> leviathan_: Å¡ta je to uspeo?
<leviathan_> promenio je sifru
<leviathan_> preko passwd
<promis> aha, dobro. onda znači da nije zapamtio koja mu je
<promis> mada...
<nikolam> sta radi zatvoreni unix: http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/events/solaris11launch/index.html  Ko hoce otvoreno, ima www.openindiana.org
<nikolam> nek dodje neko malo i na #opensolaris-sr da nisam sam :)
<acinic> Poz
<acinic> Hocu da instaliram ovu Fedoru 16
<acinic> Stari home od Mint-a da upotrebim
<acinic> Mint Gnome 2
<acinic> A Fedora 16 KDE
<acinic> Da li ne ce bititi nekih problema?
<acinic> Ne bih bas da rizikujem da izgubim neke podatke
<acinic>  :)
<acinic> Opet dremez
<acinic>  :D
<acinic> Odoh da popijem kafu dok neko ne odgovori!
<nikolam> acinic, pa, najbolje poceti od cistog
<nikolam> i lepo samo presadis podatke za programe koji ti trebaju
<nikolam> sto bi prevlacio svo djubre od pre
<nikolam> na primer fajerfoks podesavanja i za onoliko programa koliko se setis da ti treba
<nikolam> a staro samo sacuvas i cuvas neko vreme ako se setis da ti zatreba
<nikolam> Al nema frke i samo da ga presadis, ako g aipak negde sacuvas u arhivi pre toga, za svaki slucaj
<promis> ja to ne bih mešao
<promis> napravi novi username, koristi istu particiju
<nikolam> pa da, preimenuje fasciklu gde je stari korisnik, napravi novog i samo presadi podatke koji su potrebni,
<nikolam> Al naravno pre svega snimi na DVD podatke, za svaki slucaj pre svega
<acinic> Hvala
<acinic> Probacu kao novi username
<acinic> Da isprobam malo KDE
<acinic> Dok izadje Mint 12
<acinic> Ovak Gnome shell obecava
<acinic> Mada za sada nema sta mnogo da ponudi
<Githzerai> z
<ALEX___> Zdravo svima. Imam problem na ubuntu-u nestao mi je onaj side bar sa leve strani ili kako se vec zove i nemam pojma kako da ga vratim posto sam novi korisnik tog operativnog sisema
<ALEX___> sistem*
<promis> minimiziraj prozor
<Atlantic777> ALEX___: kako si to uspeo? Čačkao si nešto ili je nešto pošlo po zlu pa je samo nestalo?
<Atlantic777> Mislim, nešto je puklo pa se to izgubilo.
<ALEX___> uradio sam update, pa sam skidao par nekih programa restartovao sam i odjednom ga vise nema
<promis> šta znači skidao?
<ALEX___> preuzimao
<ALEX___> progarme
<promis> instalirao?
<ALEX___> da
<promis> dobro, da li ti neki prozor naterao lancher da se skloni?
<ALEX___> u svakom slucaju sta god pokrenem i minimiziram vise ne vidim
<ALEX___> nije. samo sam ga restartovao posle update-a
<promis> i na golom desktopu nema više lanchera?
<ALEX___> nema ni sata u cosku levom gornjem i user
<ALEX___> sve golo
<ALEX___> samo ima ono file help i jos nesto sa desne strane
<promis> probaj reset: unity --reset
<promis> inače ja ne koristim unity, a verovatno neču ni uskoro, pa samo nagađam i nisam od neke pomoći
<ALEX___> u terminalu/
<ALEX___> ?
<promis> da
<ALEX___> ok idem ja da probam ako se ne vratim uspelo je. hvala
<Atlantic777> Hm, a da izbriše ceo config iz /home?
<ALEX___> zdravo opet ono sto ste rekli nije upalilo pa sam sam ukucao u terminalu repair i proradilo je
<ALEX___> hvala u svakom slucaju
<ALEX___> :) poz
<Atlantic777> poz, srećno :D
<ALEX___> Hvala
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-10
<Milos_SD> poz svima
<nikolam> d jutro
<nikolam> hej, seca li se neko koje banke imaju elektronsko placanej koje radi na linuksu (za fizicka lica)
<Atlantic777> nikolam: znam da ima tema o tome
<nikolam> da , mislis na forumu. ja sad moram da idem ali JAKO me zanima. Biram banku
<nikolam> cj.
<promis> Jel nameštao nekad neko internet konekciju preko USB adsl modema?
<rilence> Imam pitanje, drugari! Da li igde u Beogradu (ili negde drugde u Srbiji) mogu da se kupuju proiyvodi iy Ubuntuove prodavnice?
<rilence> tačnije onaj njihov gotivan miš?
<Atlantic777> rilence: koliko znam, zvanično ne. Jedino naručivanje preko interneta...
<rilence> hvala, videću nekako da naručim
<rilence> trebalo bi da može nekako :D
<BranCo> Поздрав Убунту заједници
<BranCo> Да ли могу да питам ко је овде модератор и да ли могу да допринесем на неки начин вашој заједници
<misterbean> vidi ko je stavio Topic :D
<promis> Ah, trebaće malo više strpljenja od toga da bi dorpineo
<nikolam_> hi
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-11
<salex> Pozdrav
<salex> Da li USB mora imari 2 ili vise gb da bih instalirao sa njega . Ja imam samo 1gb
<salex> Zdarvo !
<salex> konacno sam uspeo da instaliram Ubuntu
<salex> :)
<salex> ali u home folderu mi se nevide particije kao u slucaju kad su bile NTSF
<salex> konacno sam uspeo da instaliram Ubuntu [12:55] <salex> :) [12:56] <salex> ali u home folderu mi se nevide particije kao u slucaju kad su bile NTSF
<promis1> u home folderu su samo folderi tipa documents, downloads itd
<salex> pa gde da vidim svoje particije
<salex> navikao na win
<salex> ?
<promis1> u sidebaru u okviru nautilusa
<promis1> imaš spisak svih particija
<promis1> uvek dostupan
<salex> pri instalaciji hd mi je video /dev/sdb ?
<salex> jel to ok ?
<promis1> ako ih imaš 2 komada
<salex> pa nemamam
<promis1> onda je to neki flsh
<salex> pa jel ce biti nekih problema ?
<salex> ili je to sve ok
<promis1> ne znam šta me pitaš
<salex> pa...
<salex> to nije nikakav prob
<salex> video je flash prikljucen
<salex> i umesto a napisao b
<promis1> jel si ti instalirao ubuntu?
<salex> da upravo
<promis1> i j el radi?
<salex> pa da
<salex> dobro dobro
<promis1> pa onda je sve u recu
<salex> kapiram
<salex> :)
<salex> nego te particije
<promis> Å¡ta sa particijama
<salex> pa ne vidim ih nigde
<salex> nautilus...
<promis> koliko ih imaš?
<promis> ili bolje rečeno koliko misliš d ih imaš ;)
<salex> pa 3
<salex> swap
<salex> primarnu sekundarnu
<salex> ali gde to da vidim
<promis> swap se ne prikazuje
<promis> jer korisnik tu nema pristupa
<salex> a home
<promis> a šta ti znači to priamrna i sekundarna?
<salex> on bace u home folderu sve na tu particiju
<promis> home particija ti je home folder /home
<salex> ahaaaaaaaa
<promis> linux nema particije
<promis> samo fajlove i foldere
<salex> nema prikaza kao u wix
<salex> win
<promis> ne
<promis> iskucaj komadnnu: df -h
<promis> i biče ti jasno
<salex> hvala
<salex> hmmmmmmm
<salex> nego kad smo vec kod toga
<salex> mislio sam da se to ukucava u dash
<salex> gde se pisu te komande
<salex> medjutim
<salex> ?
<promis> u terminal
<maletaski> kamande se kucaju u terminal
<promis> u komadnu liniju
<salex> pa ja ni ne znam gde je komandna linija
<salex> jbg
<salex> moracu jos da ucim
<maletaski> aplication
<maletaski> accesories
<maletaski> pa terminal
<maletaski> ili ctl + alt + t
<promis> ukucaj u dash terminal
<maletaski> na tastaturi
<promis> pa valjda će se pojaviti ikona
<promis> pa ga pokreni
<promis> to je terminal emulator
<promis> a što se tiče učenja nikad nečeš ni prestati
<salex> ona komanda nista nije uradila
<salex> df-h
<maletaski> ima razmak između df
<maletaski> i crtice
<maletaski> df -h
<promis> kad će ljudi da nauče da čitaju
<promis> ili koriste copy/paste
<promis> ili pomisle, da kad komanda ne radi da su možda iskucali pogrešno
<maletaski> :D
<promis> i onda provere sa originalom koji im je dat
<salex> pa kad dodje vreme
<promis> kad komanda ne radi ja prvo proverim da li je dobro iskucana
<promis> odmah uporedim sa originalom
<maletaski> to pod broj 1
<salex> hvala
<salex> time cu se voditi ubuduce
<salex> :)
<maletaski> naj sigurnije je copy/paste
<promis> jel ti je sad jasnije oko particija
<salex> pomalo
<salex> :P
<salex> Hvala jos jednom !!!
<salex> svidja mi se Ubuntu
<salex> "cujemo se"
<promis> Windows 8 će imati ugrađeni iso mounter
<Fanste> pozz
<Fanste> da li postoji neki tutorijal kako se instaliraju programo / igrice preko winea?
<promis> vidi na vajn sajtu
<promis> uvek je dobro da pogledaš unjihovoj bazi da li određeni program radi ili ne
<promis> da ne bi gubio vreme
<promis> i obično u toj bazi pišu specifični postupci za da ti program itd.
<Fanste> okej
<Fanste> zanima me samo za photoshop i par igrica
<Fanste> jel dosta komplikovanije instalirati preko winea nego na obicnom win?
<promis> da, ako se ajve problemi
<promis> ne ako nema problema
<promis> pošto već znš koje programe želiš da instaliraš ti ih onda potraži u vajn bazi
<promis> tu ćeš imati sigruno sve podatke o tome kako rade itd
<promis> u načelu, pokreneš instlaer i instaliraš program i to je sve, kao na vindovsu
<promis> kličćeš next
<promis> a dali će to da radi to je već drugo pitanje
<Anpu> promis: ne znam zasto neka skripta po defaultu ne dolazi sa dolphin / nautilus za mountovanje iso-a
<Anpu> npr http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11577
<Anpu> jeste sitnica ali bas znaci neki put
<Anpu> desni klik i mount / unmount
<Anpu> (kad vec pomenu w8 iso mounter)
<Githzerai> z
<promis> Anpu: to je više bila provokacija ;)
<promis> inače Ubuntu već neko vreme ima opciju za montiranje na desni klik
<promis> ranije nija baš radila kako treba
<promis> ali danas 11.04 radi kako treba
<Anpu> haha da jasno za provokaciju; dobro su se setili
<promis> Archive Mounter
 * Githzerai wants input
<Anpu> [15:43] <promis> Windows 8 će imati ugrađeni iso mounter
<Githzerai> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA
<promis> To sam bio video danas sličajno
<promis> tražeći neki mounter za win7
<promis> Eto, napreduje i windoza
<Githzerai> eh da napreduje. Srećom optički mediji nisu na izdahu, a isti taj M$ je jedan od najvećih promotera Milenijumskog Akta i DRM-a (što, jelte, podrazumeva da nema skidanja medija u ISO)
<Fanste> dobro vece, imam jedno pitanje
<Fanste> skinuo sam firefox 8 za linux sa oficijalnog sajta ali ne znam kako da ga instaliram
<Fanste> ili moram preko software centra?
<Fanste> ali u njemu nema najnovija mozilla 8
<marw> Fanste: FF će se u sw centru pojaviti malo kasnije nego na sajto mozile
<marw> evo ima ovjde kako da instaliraš: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<promis> Sve zavisi Å¡ta si preuzeo
<marw> ja se nisam mučio oko toga, nešto mi komplikovano, a i nije do kraja testirano
<Fanste> promis: http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/
<promis> Å¡ta si TI preuzeo
<Fanste> zato sto mi npr. chrome secka kada gledam online film iako je mi pokazuje da je film bas mnogo uciti
<promis> zip, deb, tar.gz, exe
<Fanste> ucitao*
<promis> zato Å¡to je flash djubre
<Fanste> pa onda ce i na mozilli seckati?
<Fanste> promis: firefox-8.0.tar.bz2
<promis> i Å¡ta je unutra, izvorni kod ili binari?
<Fanste> neznam
<Fanste> ne znam*
<LordDVG> promis, izvorni kod
<Fanste> promis: http://www.dodaj.rs/?0/iB/2p5b3IWv/screenshot-at-2011-11-11.png
<promis> Fanste pa otovri pa vidi
<Fanste> ovo ima unutra
<promis> ne mogu da uključujem brovser
<promis> moraćeš da mi opišeš
<Fanste> >.<
<promis> jebiga imam malo rama
<promis> a radi se nešto
<Fanste> ima chrome folder sa ikonicama
<Fanste> ima components folder
<Fanste> ima neki .ini fajlovi
<Fanste> i .chk fajlovi
<Fanste> ima omni.jar
<Fanste> ima neki .so fajlovi
<Fanste> promis: ne znam sta te dalje interesuje
<promis> ako ima .so fajlovi to je onda binari
<Fanste> a kaze lord da je izvorni kod tamo
<promis> pa nadji onda firefox program pa ga pokreni
<promis> ali u načelu najbolje je da dodaš FF PPA i da tako instaliraš
<promis> ovako je okej kao portabl
<Fanste> valjda cu se snaci, moram da idem sad pozz
<Githzerai> Jedanesti jedanaesti jedanaeste u jedanaest časova :D
<nikolam> aha Githzerai :)
<nikolam> da to je bas sad, hihih
<nikolam> A ja mislio zezas se za Solaris 11 :>
<nikolam> E u toku je stvaranje Hacklab u Beogradu
<nikolam> saznao od decka pre neki dan, sto je glavni za Gentoo
<nikolam> to be continued...
 * nikolam ode da sljaka - neKe se vrati pre ujutru
<Githzerai> „saznao od decka pre neki da,“ - ovaj zarez može jako grdno da se protumači
<Githzerai> :D
<ivanblago> :D
<nikolam> lol :) odoh :) dan
<Githzerai> ln -s :)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-12
<urketa> LJUDI POZDRAV
<urketa> TREBA MI MALA POMOĆ7
<urketa> MOŽE LI MI NEKO REĆI KAKO DA INSTALIRAM I POKRENEM PES2012 NA LINUX-UBUNTU 11,10???
<urketa> Zapravo, mislim da sam isnatlirao sve što je potrebno kako bih izvršio uspešnu instalaciju PES-a ali izgleda da to nije dovoljno
<urketa> Instalirao sam WINE, WINEtricks, directX (nisam siguran da sam dobro instalirao, a ne znam kako da proverim)
<urketa> I na kraju kada otvorim iso folder pokrenem SETUP.exe fajl preko WINE-a nakon puštanja instalacje, pritisnem prvo NEXT, zatim prihvatiim licence softwere agreement (next)
<urketa> ukucam registarski kod koji sam takodje skinuo uz igricu.
<maletaski> urketa, takve stvari su nezakonite
<maletaski> pa te stoga molim da ne tražiš pomoć u vezi toga
<urketa> dobro, recite mi gde da kupim PES2012 koji mogu prsto da instaliram na linux
<urketa> ?
<urketa> konkretno pitanje da li ću se susreti sa istim problemom kao i sada?
<maletaski> moguće
<maletaski> nisam siguran
<maletaski> jel si gledao na wine sajtu?
<urketa> Da li želiš da mi kažeš da je nezakonito da instaliram ŠES2012 na linux onda?
<maletaski> ne ne
<maletaski> nisi me razumeo :D
<urketa> jesam
<maletaski> možeš da instaliraš
<maletaski> ali legalno
<urketa> ali može li mi neko reći teoretski kako funkcioniše instalacija te igrice
<maletaski> samo sec da vidim
<urketa> hvala :D
<maletaski> ok našao sam
<maletaski> koju verziju wine imaš?
<urketa> kako da proverim to?
<maletaski> pa otvori wine conf
<maletaski> pa tu nađi
<maletaski> ono u applications
<urketa> 1,3,32
<maletaski> pa wine
<maletaski> e to
<urketa> da
<maletaski> e kažu da ima nekih problema sa tom verzijom
<urketa> hm hm
<urketa> :D
<maletaski> a da sa novijom 1.3.4 radi bez problema
<maletaski> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=21569&iTestingId=57825
<maletaski> evo pa pročitaj
<urketa> hvala.
<maletaski> nema na čemu
<nikolam> Ej bre jesmo mi podrska za Ubuntu ili za igrice? :)
<maletaski> :D
<urketa> je l postoji komanda za upgrate wine aplikacje
<urketa> haha :D svima ću vas valiti
<nikolam> ima winetricks neki itd
<urketa> hvaliti pardon
<urketa> :D
<nikolam> ja u glavnom guglam kad mi nesto zafali i daje mi rezultate
<nikolam> al iskustvo u praksi - neprocenjivo :P
<urketa> jao, izguglao sam mnogo toga, ipokušao svašta... ovomi je poslednja šansa :D ako uspem častim šiće
<nikolam> shicje i zamene :) Ja bih mozda neki sako i tako :)
<nikolam> Bas me i zanima koju graficku imas, trbam malo i ja da se ponovim sa grafickom na primer
<maletaski> jel imaš instaliran winetrics
<maletaski> ko jel ja?
<nikolam> pa pes-ovac :P
<maletaski> aham :D
<nikolam> joj valjda imam al to ne koristim skoro nikad
<maletaski> ma pitam urketa
<urketa> imam
<maletaski> inače moja grafika je gtx450
<maletaski> jel si probao da instaliraš igricu preko njega?
<urketa> nisam
<maletaski> probaj
<maletaski> neznam šta drugo da ti kažem
<maletaski> ne igram ništa drugo od igrica jedino Urban terror
<urketa> pokušao sam pa odustao, jer kada idem na instal game, u wine tricks-u on mi nudi da instalram igrice sa njegove baze
<urketa> i to su uglavnom demo verzije
<nikolam> maletaski, i ja, smrc :P
<maletaski> e jbg
<urketa> ma momci realno dali ste sve od sebe, to je za poštovanje :D
<maletaski> urketa, traži po winehq sajtu sigurno ima neko objašnjenje
<nikolam> Ja mislim d aovde sve lepo pise i da treba samo pratiti uputstva, app. winehq.org je zakon za takve stvari
<urketa> HVALA ZAISTA, NADAM SE DA ĆU USPETI... NAPUŠTAM VAS KAKO BIH TO POKUŠAO
<nikolam> ili pitaj na #winehq kanalu
<FULLSOUND> Koje je najmanje hardverski zahtevno okruzenje? Treba mi samo za muziku i mozda neke slike da se pogledaju neki put. 256 SD RAM celeron na 733MHz
<Atlantic777> lxde
<Atlantic777> probaj lubuntu
<sredoje> bitno je da su svi hardovi poskupeli
<sredoje> zato sto je propala neka firma
<FULLSOUND> da stavim zadnju verziju ili neku stariju?
<FULLSOUND> nije neka
<FULLSOUND> nego bile poplave
<FULLSOUND> pa nece da proizvode 3 meseca
<FULLSOUND> i ovi nasi jedva docekali da podignu cene
<FULLSOUND> posebno ce WD da poskupi
<sredoje> zato kod nas uvek moze da se nadje neki koji su "ispali iz kamiona"
<FULLSOUND> ma pusti to, nego da puknem stariji lubuntu ili neki noviji
<sredoje> ja bih stavio 10.04
<FULLSOUND> evo upravo ga skunuh
<nikolam> da, poskupeli su diskovi u svetu a ovdasnje sicardzije podigle cene na svetski nivo i PRE nego sto su rasprodali diskove koje su nabavili mesecima ranije. Trgovci su glupi, proverite zasto.
<nikolam> imate i xubuntu. on ima xfce i manje trosi nego gnom. Pa na njega mozes da stavis i lxde okruzenje i onda samo izaberes kad se prijavljujes na masinu. Ispod je isto Ubuntu .
<nikolam> Nema smisla stavljati ssada stariji LTS ako mene pitas. Stavi najnovije stabilno 11.10
<nikolam> ionako ce 11.04 da bude isto LTS i tu se mozes zadrzati.. 5+ godina itd.
<nikolam> sredoje, FULLSOUND
<nikolam> Inace, sdram je sad dzaba jeftin, moz se jeftino prosiriti i na 512 ili nesto, mada i sa 256 ce ti raditi osnovne stvari
<nikolam> xfce ti je mnogo kompletnije okruzenje nego lxde. lxde manej trosi al xfce je dostojna zamena (i bolja) nego Gnom
<promis> ja se ne[to lo\im u poslednje vreme na lubuntu
<promis> za sada samo u vboxu ga držim
<FULLSOUND> stavicu ovaj 10.04
<FULLSOUND> pa ako mi to bude bilo ok
<FULLSOUND> nista ne diram
<promis> nešto mi lepši od xfce
<FULLSOUND> to se ne koristi konstantno
<FULLSOUND> samo po nekad
<nikolam> drzim i ja LTS/10.04, radi to Ok. Imas i novije PPA riznice za novije programe itd. I onda samo sacekas novi LTS
<nikolam> promis, pa.. meni je xfce ono, mogu da ga nateram da izgleda kako hocu, modularniji mi je i tako.
<promis> xubvuntu sam koristio par meseci i znam kakav je
<promis> ali lubuntu još nisam. tek posle par meseci mogu da dam sud. za sada mi se samo đasvi
<nikolam> pa dodaj samo lxde iz sinaptika i eto ti ga lubuntu :D
<promis> pa nije
<promis> neće biti podešen kao u lubuntu
<promis> biće neki difolt lxde
<nikolam> kako nece kad su to isti paketi
<nikolam> upstalom, mislim da ima i lubuntu paket, koji upravo podesi to sto pricas
<promis> nisam neki ljubitelj mešanja sesija
<dbm> pozdrav
<dbm> /msg ChanServ help
<Atlantic777> nikolam: 11.04 neće biti LTS, 12.04 će biti
<Atlantic777> da dobije lubuntu treba da instalira lubundu-desktop ne lxde
<Atlantic777> i... šta sam još vid'o u logu...
<Atlantic777> da xfce, je sada debela mrcina, lxde je perce
<LordDVG> sta mislite koji je distro bolji za druga
<LordDVG> koji komp koristi za facebook, youtube i counter
<LordDVG> da mu stavim ubuntu ili mint
<LordDVG> posto je ovo ubuntu okruzenje dosta nelagodno za rad
<Atlantic777> LordDVG: i ja sam mislio da se neće snalaziti
<promis> lubuntu
<ivanblago> lubuntu +1
<Atlantic777> ali onima koji prvi put koriste linux sve jedno je da li će gnome 2 ili unity
<Atlantic777> barem zbog toga ne moraš da brineš
<LordDVG> jel mint sa gnome2 jos uvijek?
<ivanblago> do sledeće verzije, da
<Atlantic777> nisam siguran ali znam da pišu neku ekstenziju za gnome 3 koja će ga našminkati da veoma liči na gnome 2
<promis> ja sam drugu instalirao lubuntu za face+youtube i bio je prezadovoljan
<LordDVG> samo je lubuntu malo poruzan :D
<promis> čini ti se
<promis> čovek se oduševio kako sve brzo i nema glupoisti
<ivanblago> ja sam ljudima za varijantu face-youtube stavljao joliOS, prezadovoljni su
<LordDVG> a linux mint debian?
<ivanblago> sve su oni ok, sve zavisi od tebe, pošto ćeš mu ti to ažurirati, koliko tebi leže ti sistemi
<nikolam> da, mislio sam na 12.04 hvala Atlantic777
<nikolam> Ja sam misljenja da ako je novija masina i brza, nema mnogo razloga da se ne gura podrazumevani Ubuntu ili Kubuntu.
<nikolam> Ako je slaba masina, onda je Xubuntu i Lubuntu tu s tim sa eto, lxde je brz ali nudi i samo ono osnovno. kome to treba, odlicno je.
<LordDVG> nikolam, ima ljudi koji imaju masinu sa Core i7 procesorom i 12GB rama i tjeraju fluxbox
<nikolam> Istina je da bi Xfce prijalo kresanje malo
<nikolam> LordDVG, ima ali meni je to bez veze
<nikolam> Doo duse, ja sam ostao na Xfce inercijom i kad sam bio presao na novu masinu, tako da razumem
<LordDVG> a okruzenje biras koje ti pase, ako ti pase i prija lxde koristis njega
<nikolam> Al ja sam nasao drugih razloga, modulanost, prilagodljivost, navika je samo deo toga
<nikolam> mislis koje mi prija. A pasemo sablju oko pojasa :)
<LordDVG> a taj komp ima giga rama tako da ce uz lxde imati taman lufta :)
<nikolam> lxde je za masine sa 128 ili 256 mb ili nesto, ko bas hoce zadnji atom snage da iscedi itd
<nikolam> Al zna da gubi na udobnosti modernih resenja
<nikolam> Cisto da se ne pomisli da je gnu/linux = lxde. Da ali u 1996.
<LordDVG> pa taman ostane ti jos 700MB za ostale stvari
<nikolam> mene takodje zivo zanima koje su to ostale stvari koje ljudi rade sa danasnjim racunarima, sem super brzog skidanja preko jutjuba i igranja igrica i malo pregledanja mreze
<ivanblago> blogovanje, obrada video materijala, obrada fotografija, 3D modelovanje... i još mnogo toga
<nikolam> Ni u snu u poslovnom okruzenju, ne bih stavio bilo sta sem Gnoma na primer. Mozda KDE al mozda. Treba to administrirati za X masina.
<nikolam> blogovanje spada u veb pregledac.
<Atlantic777> nikolam: pa to se administrira sa jedne stolice :D
<LordDVG> pa mozes prazan ram koristiti za kesiranje da ti se brze pokrene firefox, chromium ili nesto slicno
<nikolam> ljuljajuce, Atlantic777 :)
<nikolam> svidja  mi se tvoj odgovor, LordDVG  :)
<LordDVG> mnogo upotrebljivije nego bacati na teska okruzenja :P
<ivanblago> nikolam: ne mora iz web pregledača
<LordDVG> ja obicno muziku kesiram kada slusam sa kompa da mi hdd ne krhta
<nikolam> veb
<Atlantic777> LordDVG: koji player? Zanimljivaideja skroz. :D
<Atlantic777> Mislim, kako to radiš?
<nikolam> ja muziku ne kupujem keshom :)
<LordDVG> mjuza :)
<LordDVG> ispisem mplayer i muziku sa cat u /dev/null
<promis> Približih se 5000
<promis> još 2 poruke
<nikolam> :) promis
<tata> mogu lida rade normalno stari ubuntu 6 ili 7 ili 8... oni koji su ne podržani? mislm da ih sad instaliram pa sve ispočetka da se nameste ...
<Atlantic777> hm, delimično, nisam siguran da li još uvek postoje riznice za ta stara izdanja...
<Atlantic777> tata: a zašto biste to radili?
<Githzerai> poz
<tata> činimi se da sa live cd bolje rade na mom starom kompu
<promis> to beše računar sa sis grafičkom
 * Atlantic777 se upravo igra sa jednim fosilom i sis grafom...
<tata> via ali i sis imam kao noviji ali je ista priča za oba kompa
<Githzerai> tata: kao ti to uvalio da mu damo medalju? :)
<tata> jel ti mačka još uvek skače po tastaturi?
<Githzerai> tata: meni? Jok, batine regulisale :)
<tata> ok
<promis> 5000
<promis> đe je vatromet
<Atlantic777>                                  .''.
<Atlantic777>        .''.             *''*    :_\/_:     .
<Atlantic777>       :_\/_:   .    .:.*_\/_*   : /\ :  .'.:.'.
<Atlantic777>   .''.: /\ : _\(/_  ':'* /\ *  : '..'.  -=:o:=-
<Atlantic777>  :_\/_:'.:::. /)\*''*  .|.* '.\'/.'_\(/_'.':'.'
<Atlantic777>  : /\ : :::::  '*_\/_* | |  -= o =- /)\    '  *
<Atlantic777>   '..'  ':::'   * /\ * |'|  .'/.\'.  '._____
<Atlantic777>       *        __*..* |  |     :      |.   |' .---"|
<Atlantic777>        _*   .-'   '-. |  |     .--'|  ||   | _|    |
<Atlantic777>     .-'|  _.|  |    ||   '-__  |   |  |    ||      |
<Atlantic777>     |' | |.    |    ||       | |   |  |    ||      |
<Atlantic777>  ___|  '-'     '    ""       '-'   '-.'    '`      |____
<Atlantic777> jgs~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Atlantic777> svaka čast matori :D
<Atlantic777> treba imati živaca
<promis> :D :D Kuul Atlantic777
<promis> nisam očekivao
<promis> Danke
<promis> već 5002, kratko je trajalo
<ivanblago> aj klikni na moji blogovi
<ivanblago> greška
<nikolam> bah. koju grafiku da kupim, da malo trosi struje i malo kosta
<nikolam> i mora da je nvidia, 8000 serijia i veca (jer valjda samo te imaju openCL u podrsci)
<maletaski> kupi ko ja
<maletaski> nije skupa
<nikolam> koja
<maletaski> gtx450
<maletaski> jedino što nije mali potrošač
<leviathan_> pozz..
<maletaski> pozz
<leviathan_> moze jedna usluga ??
<maletaski> usluga?
<leviathan_> znate sta je eRepublik?
<maletaski> ne
<nikolam> aj
<leviathan_> http://www.erepublik.com/en/referrer/Milan123456 registrujte se preko ovog linka..
<leviathan_> i igrate dok ne dodjete do 15lvl i cina lieutant..
<leviathan_> to je 5minuta dnevno
<leviathan_> work/train/fight
<leviathan_> i resavanje misija.. do 10lvl stignete za 5minuta..
<maletaski> ah to me ne zanima
<nikolam> maletaski, ih, za te pare, tu negde se mogao pazariti 460 1G refurb sa 1God a bilo i sa 2G
<nikolam> leviathan_, a sto bi to radio
<maletaski> pa ja je uzeo još pre četir meseca
<maletaski> i kod mene u sd nije bilo bolje ponude
<nikolam> jer mi smo , ili bar ja sam dosadan tip, jelte, valjda, pa kako cu da opravdam reputacijju ako igram zanimljive igrice, jelda
<leviathan_> nikolam: pa ako mozes pomoci,ako ne.. ok,hvala  u svakom slucaju :)
<nikolam> leviathan_, zanci igramo tu igricu i sta onda..
<leviathan_> pa ako zelis nastaviti,nastavi.. igru igraju svi.. mada vise stariji
<leviathan_> od 25-60 godina..
<leviathan_> igra je napravljena kao rl.. mozes biti politicar,vojnik,novinar.. :)
<nikolam> i to nije 3d? kao second life ili nesto
<leviathan_> nije 3d,ako meni govoris..
<nikolam> evo gledam video na youtube o er
<leviathan_> i kakav je? :) i ako se registrujes,molim te preko mog linka http://www.erepublik.com/en/referrer/Milan123456
<nikolam> dobro dobro
<leviathan_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbZfhkH25K4 evo ti..
<nikolam> i jel ima klijent za igru koji lici makar malo na normalnu igru ili bas mora sve preko veba
<leviathan_> mada nije nista isto trenutno kao to..
<leviathan_> nema,sve mora preko browsera.. ali je mnogo dobra igra.. ;)
<nikolam> meni se cini da bi me ovo bespotrebno zarobilo, kao sto oni tipovi i ribe sto uzgajaju virtuelne farme na fejsbuku
<leviathan_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNtdSphJxo8 Nije ni slicno ;)
<leviathan_> jel hoces? :)
<vrag81> хехех ерепублик...
<vrag81> нови играч?
<leviathan_> sto vrag81? :)..
<leviathan_> nisam novi,igram od decembra,2010 :)
<vrag81> хехех од марта...  2009.
<leviathan_> igras jos? :)
<vrag81> онако, одржавам налог
<leviathan_> http://www.erepublik.com/en/citizen/profile/4233632 eve mog :)
<vrag81> http://www.erepublik.com/sr/citizen/profile/1372714
<leviathan_> ssf-ovci :D
<nikolam> e ne svidja mi s eov bas nesto, zao mi je. A sad nazad na Ubuntu :P
<leviathan_> :O xD
<stefan-usa> da li neko zna kako da resim problem sa mojim lap top-om...? imam e-machines e727 i instalirao sam ubuntu 11
<stefan-usa> 11.10
<stefan-usa> sve radi kako treba, ali moj ekran na lap topu nema svetlo
<stefan-usa> vidim da slika postoji kad prinesem neko svetlo uz monitor, ali svetlo na monitoru ga nema
<promis> zar nije uz taj već dolzio neki ubuntu
<stefan-usa> kad prikljucim externi monitor, onn funkcionise normalno, ali ovaj na kao topu
<promis> a druge verzije ubuntua?
<stefan-usa> nije, uz njega je isao linpus. druge verzije nisam probao. linux mint mi radi odlicno
<promis> a dugme za regulisanja osvetljenja?
<stefan-usa> ne funkcionise nista
<stefan-usa> samo ovaj externi monitor koji sam prikacio
<promis> pa onda koristi mint
<stefan-usa> i na kom sam trenutno
<stefan-usa> pa ovaj mi treba zbog fax-a, moram da radim mreze na njemu
<promis> mint je ubuntu
<stefan-usa> inace ne bi' menjao mint nikad
<stefan-usa> jeste, ali ne mogu sa njim da radim
<stefan-usa> on je ogranicen za mreze
<promis> drugo što možeš je da softverski regulišeš osvetljaj
<promis> tamo nege u power settings
<stefan-usa> kako to da odradim?
<stefan-usa> aha
<promis> power managment
<promis> vidi da li ima tamo nešto
<stefan-usa> aj probacu
<stefan-usa> samo jos jedna stvar
<promis> ne može mint da bude ograničeniji od ubuntua, jer je mint ubuntu
<stefan-usa> nigde mi ne prepoznaje drajver za graficku, kao da nemam grafiku uopste
<promis> pa koja je grafička
<stefan-usa> intel  gma4500m
<promis> nema drugog drajvera do onog koji je doašao sa ubuntu
<stefan-usa> znaci nesto se ne gadja
<Githzerai> z
<promis> ne naprotiv, sve je uredu
<stefan-usa> i jos jedno pitanje: da li moze VMware da funkcionise na mint?
<promis> da
<promis> još jednom ti kažem, mint je ubuntu
<stefan-usa> ok
<stefan-usa> hvala ti na svemu
<stefan-usa> probacu ovo sa power settings
<stefan-usa> ako ne bude htelo
<stefan-usa> vraticu se na mint
<stefan-usa> i to je to
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-13
<promis> Močan je ovaj find.
<Atlantic777> Šta mu radiš?
<promis> Pa ništa, upotrebi o sam ga
<Atlantic777> aham
<promis> da obrišem rekurzivno neke fajlove
<promis> tek sam otkrio da ima u sebi delete opciju
<promis> jako korisno
<Atlantic777> ma find, sed, grep i awk čuda mogu da naprave, još kad neko dobro barata sa regex...
<Atlantic777> a možeš to i sa find ./ -name akj | rm
<Atlantic777> našao sam kome da pričam o takvim stvarima -.-
<Atlantic777> :D
<promis> pa prva je ideja bila da cevčim
<promis> ali sam onda video da ima i on sam opciju za brisanje, što je još bolja stvar
<promis> I tako. obrisah 240 fajlova u dve sekunde.
<nikolam> a undelete?
<Atlantic777> DSL beše lakši od kučeta?
<promis> jese
<promis> ima i onaj tiny core, on je isto lak
<promis> pa i slitaz je lakši od kučeta
<Atlantic777> ajd videću da li će se puppy bolje ponašati sa HDD-a
<promis> ovi su svi do 50MB, puppy je sada 120MB
<Atlantic777> ovde je 128 MB RAM i šta god hoću on to vuče sa CD-a, uopšte mi se ne sviđa kako to radi trenutno
<promis> pa puppy samo za >256MB snima cd u ram
<Atlantic777> yep
<nldlakavac> pozz ljidi, instaliso sam nesto u grafickom okruzenju preko synaptica
<nldlakavac> kada je zastekalo pa sam ga restartovao sa /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<nldlakavac> sada ne mogu da koristim apt-get niti synaptick
<nldlakavac> kaze da su zakljucani neki fajlovi
<nldlakavac> kako da to otkljucam?
<Atlantic777> nldlakavac: samo uklone te lock fajlove.
<Atlantic777> to je u /var negde, ako se dobro sećam, uostalom, probaj sudo apt-get install nešto
<Atlantic777> pa će ti se on već sam žaliti šta mu smeta
<Atlantic777> i onda sudo rm taj fajl
<nldlakavac> ali ima ih puno
<nldlakavac> ima li jedna komanda koja sve to uradi
<Atlantic777> pa nema, koliko ja znam
<Atlantic777> a nema ih puno, 1 ili 2
<Atlantic777> hajde, uradi sudo apt-get install nešto
<Atlantic777> pa mi daj na paste.ubuntu.com izlaz šta kaže :)
<Atlantic777> onda ću ti ja napisati tačno komandu koja će to pobrisati
<nldlakavac> evo napravio
<nldlakavac> izbriso nesto iz /var/debconf/*
<Atlantic777> mislim da nije moralo/tribalo sve, ali ok ako radi
<nldlakavac> a sta treba da gledam filmove na filmoviziji
<nldlakavac> instaliro sam sun-java6-plugins
<nldlakavac> ali nece
<nldlakavac> koristim firefox
<nldlakavac> Atlantic777, mozes da mi pomognes?
<Atlantic777> ode čovek....
<Atlantic777> Å¡to smo nestrpljivi :D
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-05
<Aca_floss> Pozdrav svima!
<stereo_advance> oktud ti
<stereo_advance> mislim otkud ti
<stereo_advance> :D
<Aca_floss> Evo, imam jedan problem...
<stereo_advance> mani problem
<stereo_advance> kako ide diplomski
<Aca_floss> :D
<Aca_floss> Teško...
<Aca_floss> Mislim,
<Aca_floss> ima dosta više da se radi nego što sam mislio..
<stereo_advance> ništa, onda radi i daj da reše taj problem
<Aca_floss> Ali dobro, uradiću ga.
<stereo_advance> čim se javiš tamo na kanalu
<stereo_advance> red bi bio
<Aca_floss> ok
<Aca_floss> :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Koliko updata KDE okruženja? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-koliko-updata-kde-okruzenja
<Aca_floss> Pozdrav svima. Imam jedan problem.
<Aca_floss> U pitanju je kubuntu 12.10 64-bit.
<Aca_floss> Okruženje je lokalizovano.
<Aca_floss> Problem je taj što nikako ne mogu da nateram firefox da radi na srpskom več se stalno pokreće na engleskom.
<Aca_floss> Pa, ako bi neko mogao da mi pomogne, bio bih mu zahvalan.
<Aca_floss> Pokušao sam da u firefoxu u dodacima isključim engleski jezik i ostavim samo srpski ali neće.
<Aca_floss> Pokušavao sam i sa komandama da mu eksplicitno zadam da se pokrene na srpskom ali neće...
<Kostic> Чек да прочитам.
<Kostic> Јеси ли погледао да ли је уопште инсталиран српски?
<Kostic> sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-sr
<Aca_floss> Jeste.
<Aca_floss> Evo:
<Aca_floss> nebojsa@nebojsa-Presario-CQ56-Notebook-PC:~$ dpkg -l |grep "firefox-locale-sr" ii  firefox-locale-sr                     16.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.1            amd64        Serbian language pack for Firefox nebojsa@nebojsa-Presario-CQ56-Notebook-PC:~$
<Aca_floss> A sistem je svež, tj. jutros sam ga instalirao.
<Kostic> apt-get install --reinstall firefox-locale-sr
<Aca_floss> ok
<Aca_floss> Trenutak.
<Aca_floss> Kaže ovako:
<Aca_floss> nebojsa@nebojsa-Presario-CQ56-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox-locale-sr [sudo] password for nebojsa:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 0 B/308 kB of archives. After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used. perl: warning: Setting locale f
<Aca_floss> Nešto nisam lepo kopirao... Trenutak.
<Aca_floss> Ajd ovako: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1334687/
<Aca_floss> I dalje ga pokreće na engleskom.
<Aca_floss> tj. javlja mi istu grešku u terminalu:
<Aca_floss> nebojsa@nebojsa-Presario-CQ56-Notebook-PC:~$ LANG="rs" firefox  (firefox:2835): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.         Using the fallback 'C' locale. nebojsa@nebojsa-Presario-CQ56-Notebook-PC:~$
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Проблем са локализацијом Фајерфокса : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-lokalizacijom-fajerfoksa
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Update sa v. 11.04 na 11.10? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-update-sa-v-11-04-na-11-10
<v1adimir> ae, owo je kul: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207296/after-upgrade-to-xubuntu-12-10-i-have-2-mount-points-for-each-partition
<stereo_advance> o/
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-06
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Inicijativa za prevođenje materijala Khan Akademije na srpski jezik : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-inicijativa-za-prevodenje-materijala-khan-akademije-na-srpski-jezik
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem odabira logicke i primarne particije : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-problem-odabira-logicke-i-primarne-particije
<webmasteryoda> eee ljudi
<webmasteryoda> imal koga
<webmasteryoda> :D
<stereo_advance> pa ono...
<webmasteryoda> :D
<webmasteryoda> treba mi neki stručnjak za centos :)
<webmasteryoda> ima li takvoga
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-07
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Privacy : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-privacy
<nikolam> uh.
<nikolam> ja na xubuntu nemam instlairan ubuntu one podrazumevano.
<nikolam> moracu da ispitam ove "dodatke" koji salju podatke van racunara.
<nikolam> Istina, ja to sam ukljucim (u sinaptiku da salje statistiku o koriscenim aplikacijama) jer je korisno za distribuciju al ako ne znam sta je...
<dragonflyer> pozdrav ljudi
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Displej se gasi na svakih 10-15 min : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-displej-se-gasi-na-svakih-10-15-min
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> nVidia grafička karta predlog : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nvidia-graficka-karta-predlog
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> TV kao monitor - kako mu podesiti geometriju! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-tv-kao-monitor-kako-mu-podesiti-geometriju
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Memorija hard diska : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-memorija-hard-diska
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-08
<Mile> pozz moze li pomoc hitno mi treba??
<stereo_advance> ti pitaj, pa ko zna pomoći će
<stereo_advance> naravno ako je neko pored računara
<Mile> preko terminala kako da se konektujem na wifi wpa2 je
<Mile> probao sam preko iwconfig izgleda da to radi samo za wep ovako nece
<stereo_advance> ček da vidim samo nešto
<Mile> Moze li neko da pomogne u vezi konekcije na net preko wifi putem terminala u pitanju je Ubuntu server 12.10
<Mile> webmasteryoda moze jedno pitanje??
<Mile> ima li neko ziv?
<nikolam> pa Mile samo se pita , ne pita se dal da se pita
<Mile> pa pitao sam pre 2h i idalje nista
<nikolam> aj kazi sta nisam bio tu ja
<nikolam> kazi Mile
<Mile> ftp probram fileZilla konektovao sam se na ubuntu server i kada zelim da ubacim neki fajl u var www folder
<Mile> izbacuje 550 New directory: Permission denied
<Mile> kako skloniti zabrane sa foldera www kako bi mogao da ga koristim preko ftp-a
<nikolam> pa ako je lokalni direktorijum, moras to da radis kao admin
<nikolam> znaci ili sa sudo ili gksu pre imena progama, ovde filezilla
<nikolam> i ne treba skloniti zabrane
<nikolam> inace ce stako moci da ti menja sajt
<nikolam> znaci sudo ili gksu pa onda ime program ai radis sta treba
<Mile> kakav sudo za filezilla
<nikolam> ls -l da vidis prava pristupa, chmod menja prava pristupa
<Mile> filezilla je instaliran na windows
<nikolam> cekaj, ti skidas nesto sa interneta i direktno bi da trpas na svoj /var/www?
<nikolam> a ti bi da POsaljes na ubuntu www server
<Mile> ne nego preko filezilla saljem sajt na ubuntu server
<nikolam> aha. pa user/pass treba da su odgovarajuci za server
<Mile> jesu imam konekciju
<nikolam> ili napravi novi dir pa posalji tamo pa ond au lokalu u ssh sesiji premesti
<Mile> i mogu da setam po folderima ali nmg nista da ubacim
<nikolam> pa mozda taj user i nema prava
<nikolam> sve u svemu, problem ti je lokalan, vezan za administraciju veb sajta, nije direkntno vezan za ubuntu
<nikolam> chmod za promenu prava ls -l za pregled
<nikolam> ako imas samo (s)ftp pristup, kontaktiraj administratora. Ako si ti administrator, konsultuj help.ubuntu.com za administraciju apache/www servera
<Mile> pogledaj zadnji post u ovoj temi
<Mile> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1562419
<nikolam> imas apache i za vindovs pa mozes da eksperimentises i u lokalu
<Mile> znam, ima i da se kupi ali o tome nije sad rec
<nikolam> ne znam sta bi ti, lepo tamo pise
<Mile> pocetak je ovo
<Mile> useradd -d /var/www -s /bin/bash www-upload
<Mile> ili gresim?
<nikolam> Mile, hoces da odrzavas server a ne bi da citas dokumentaciju
<nikolam> Savetujem da citas. Eksperiment je stvorio majstora
<nikolam> i gugl
<Mile> kakva dokumentacija
<nikolam> help.ubuntu.com
<nikolam> pa udri :)
<Mile> hehehe, ajd ako neko moze da pomogne neka to i uradi...
<bitlord> Mile, ocigledno da je problem u konfiguraciji web/ftp servera, nemas prava nad tim folderom, tj. bar nemas prava da pises tamo
<Mile> uradio samo kako kaze ovaj lik iz zadnjeg posta i idalje nista isto se desava
<Mile> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1562419
<bitlord> zato sto radis ono sto prvo vidis i koristis samo c&p (a tako se ne radi!)
<bitlord> tako windows korisnici razmisljaju, a to nije sigurno, moras znati sta se desava, ti imas kontrolu nad masinom!
<bitlord> btw. kreirao si novog korisnika useradd -d /var/www -s /bin/bash www-upload  www-upload ciji je home directory /var/www i koji moze da se loguje ukoliko ima password
<Mile> pa sta da radim vec 2h sam zapeo tu i nzm vise sta jbg moram i c&p malo, sta preporucujes?
<bitlord> bolje da nisi nista radio i da si se strpio malko, nego gluposti praviti, mozes samo sebi problem napraviti
<Mile> ...?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-09
<Bedak> ima li voljnih da pomognu?
<Bedak> u pitanju je vracanje grub-a
<Bedak> dakle?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kubuntu 12.10 štampač : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-12-10-stampac
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Promena matične ploče i procesora : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-promena-maticne-ploce-i-procesora
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ИксУбунту надоградња Тунар-а - проблем : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-iksubuntu-nadogradnja-tunar-a-problem
<Kostic> https://github.com/OLIMEX/OLINUXINO
<Kostic> Бугари направили занимљиву справицу. :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] ИксУбунту надоградња Тунар-а - проблем : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-iksubuntu-nadogradnja-tunar-a-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] ИксУбунту надоградња Тунар-а - проблем : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-iksubuntu-nadogradnja-tunar-a-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Reinstall] ИксУбунту надоградња Тунар-а - проблем : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-iksubuntu-nadogradnja-tunar-a-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Reinstall] ИксУбунту надоградња Тунар-а - проблем : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reinstall-iksubuntu-nadogradnja-tunar-a-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Epson Stylus PHOTO 1290 Problem sa crnom bojom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-epson-stylus-photo-1290-problem-sa-crnom-bojom
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [kubuntu] Task bar nema prozore : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-task-bar-nema-prozore
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] [kubuntu] Task bar nema prozore : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-task-bar-nema-prozore
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] [kubuntu] Task bar nema prozore : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-kubuntu-task-bar-nema-prozore
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Solo SSD : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-solo-ssd
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Na 12.10 Touchpad prestane da radi posle logina : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-na-12-10-touchpad-prestane-da-radi-posle-logina
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Povratak na (X)ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu-povratak-na-x-ubuntu
<cigara> drugari, ima li koga? :)
<v1adimir> ima! ;p
<v1adimir> ima, pa nema
<cigara> tok nalaženja rešenja za neki problem: dokumentacija -> google -> forumi -> irc :D
<cigara> zanima me jel iko odavde pokušao da stavi neki pc distro na android tablet?
<v1adimir> bilo bi do j. da ima lak nacin
<v1adimir> uglavnom mora da se nadje custom distro koji je nako napravio za taj model :f
<cigara> e jbg, a taman sam video po youtubu kako izgleda gnome3 shell na tabletu i plus to što sasvim ok tableti mogu da se nađu za 10k.. sad sam se smorio
<cigara> -.-
<cigara> ja se ponadao da su stvari malo uznapredovale :)
<v1adimir> ne znam!.. moguce da ima neki
<v1adimir> ali je kernel uglavnom problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Povratak na (X)ubuntu i prvi problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu-povratak-na-x-ubuntu-i-prvi-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Телеком АДСЛ НЕТ пакети : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-telekom-adsl-net-paketi
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> USB tv kartica + Linux 12.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-usb-tv-kartica-linux-12-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako izbrisati program koji nije na listi Ubuntu Software Centra? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-kako-izbrisati-program-koji-nije-na-listi-ubuntu-software-centra
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-11
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Xubuntu prestao da radi nakon "required" restarta : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu-xubuntu-prestao-da-radi-nakon-required-restarta
<nikolam> elou
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Brasillinux eye 12.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-brasillinux-eye-12-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> vlc i lagovanje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-vlc-i-lagovanje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> nestao kursor i jos nesto : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nestao-kursor-i-jos-nesto
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> BackBox: nestao kursor i jos nesto : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nestao-kursor-i-jos-nesto
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> BackBox: nestao kursor i jos nesto : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-backbox-nestao-kursor-i-jos-nesto
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> search backbox : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-search-backbox
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> facebook on skype za Ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-facebook-on-skype-za-ubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> povezivanje klavijatura, software problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-povezivanje-klavijatura-software-problem
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-04
<awerzoiounk>  može li sa audio driver promeniti?
<tata> kako može da se sakrije ip adresa? na ubuntu?
<stereo_advance> ^^ sam pročitao kao vic :)
<stereo_advance> tata, kako može da se sakrije ip adresa? na ubuntu
<stereo_advance> :D
<tata> ako sam pitao glupost, objasni mi
<stereo_advance> nisi nego sam ja pročitao na brzinu
<stereo_advance> i ispalo je kao da perica pita tatu kako da sakrije....
<stereo_advance> no
<stereo_advance> jel hoćeš da sakriješ ip skroz ili samo negde na nekim servisima
<stereo_advance> irc na primer
<stereo_advance> ako hoćeš skroz onda idi preko tor-a
<tata> hoću skroz
<stereo_advance> onda tor
<stereo_advance> valjda treba da skineš tor browser
<tata> ok, ajde pre nego odem na tor, jel ima neka "zvrčka"
<stereo_advance> mislim da nema
<stereo_advance> inače ne koristim tor
<stereo_advance> ne znam koliko ja mogu da ti pomognem
<stereo_advance> znam da imaju browser baziran na ff
<stereo_advance> skineš, raspakuješ, pokreneš
<stereo_advance> nema instalacija
<tata> e, a koj je to browser?
<stereo_advance> i onda kucaj u googlu, my ip adress
<stereo_advance> ček
<tata> čekam
<stereo_advance> https://www.torproject.org/download/download
<stereo_advance> vidi, možda se nešto i menjalo od kako sam ja to zadnji put probao
<stereo_advance> sačekaj da se javi neko ko to koristi
<stereo_advance> mene sakrivanje ip adrese ne zanima mnogo
<tata> sad ću da vidim pa ti javljam
<stereo_advance> nego jel ti statička ili dinamička adresa
<tata> dinamička
<stereo_advance> pa šte se onda zezaš
<stereo_advance> restartuješ modem i imaš novu :)
<stereo_advance> jedino ako planiraš da radiš nešto „zanimljivo“ :D
<stereo_advance> onda samo napred
<tata> naravno, samo za "zanimljivo"
<tata> :)
<stereo_advance> e onda u redu :D
<tata> ništa mi ne znači nova dinamička kad je ona uvek vezana za isti provider i mac adresu i...šta još
<stereo_advance> bar se mac adresa lako menja...
<tata> hm..to ne znam kako?
<stereo_advance>      sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<stereo_advance>      sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether  <NEW MAC ADDRESS>
<stereo_advance>      sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether  08:00:25:de:40:df
<stereo_advance> (ovo zadnje je primer)
<stereo_advance>      sudo  ifconfig eth0 up
<stereo_advance> eto, tri koraka
<stereo_advance> čini mi se da može i iz gui ali se nešto ne sećam kako to ide
<stereo_advance> hahaha, našao sam i iz gui ali nisam probao
<stereo_advance> e ćale
<stereo_advance> pazi samo da nešto ne zajebeš
<stereo_advance> ne zaboravi prvo da usnimiš negde svoju adresu
<stereo_advance> neću da odgovaram za tvoje greške :)
<stereo_advance> e dalje za tor i slično se snađi ili čekaj nekog ko zna da te usmeri
<stereo_advance> ili googlaj ako ti engleski nije problem
<stereo_advance> ja moram da idem...
<tata> ajde, probaću ovo, ne brini
<tata> hvala
<TildaTurn> tata, https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en .. ovo ti naj jednostavnije
<tata> ok, jel to web browser da mi zameni ff
<TildaTurn> ne, tvoj browser (koji god da korosis ostaje), ovaj je poseban
<TildaTurn> znaci; skines ga, ubacis u jedan folder, raspakujes i pokrenes ga. nema instalacije, itd
<tata> ok, našao sam,...
<tata> tor bundle for linux, jel to
<TildaTurn> pa citaj malko
<tata> da ima, learh how, idem na čitanje
<tata> hvala
<TildaTurn> uvek valja malko i citati jer kad nesto 'zariba' lakse se nadje resenje
<tata> ovo je ok, idem da se zezam do kraja
<tata> pozdrav
<z0ran> vrlo oprezno sa tor, sakrije ip ali curi dns...tako da, tor jeste anoniman za nesto, ali ne za sve, cak i TBB je problematican ako se koristi pogresno
<z0ran> jos da se pojavi i "mama" i da porodica bude kompletna
<nikolam> pa ti koristi i dns preko tor
<nikolam> kakva mama
<z0ran> pa bio nam je tata, a kako da dns koristis preko tor-a
<nikolam> pa istrazi
<z0ran> da istrazim....sta da istrazim...ne moze da se dns koristi bar za sada preko tor-a, moze da se pokusa da se sakrije preko proxy-a ali ne za sve applikacije i tu je tor najranjiviji
<z0ran> sakri dns recimo kad koristis nmap
<z0ran> bas da vidim istragu
<nikolam> a izvini, kako ces da nalazis i koristis sam tor u pregledacu ako dns ne ide preko tor?
<nikolam> to podrazumevano radi za tor adrese inace ne radi
<nikolam> jel koristis onaj specijalni FF sa tor sajta?
<nikolam> on sve gura na tor
<z0ran> tor adrese ti kriju tor nodovi, a ne dns
<nikolam> i to je preporuceno
<z0ran> ako se nadje nod kroz koji si prosao ti padas
<z0ran> da TBB
<nikolam> kako mislis, izlazni nod?
<z0ran> ali skini nesto, recimo neki pdf pa da vidim koliko si anoniman
<nikolam> pa ti istrazi pa nam daj uputstvo za najbolja podesavanja, danas se to bas dosta trazi
<nikolam> ukljucujuci da se pokrene svoj izlazni nod
<z0ran> kako da mislim izlazni nod, recimo router kuda si usao, ti ides na toer jer ima tor nodova, tj routeri koji to podrzavaju, mnoge zemlje ih zabranjuju
<nikolam> sa bre zabranjuju
<z0ran> tor nodove
<nikolam> pa vjecnaja pamja za takve vukojebine
<nikolam> buduci ratovi ce se voditi oko takvih stvari
<z0ran> vukojebina, pa st amislis sta u usa kontrolise nsa
<z0ran> dns je problem ogroman
<z0ran> a onda metadata
<z0ran> kroz metadata si gotov, dakle ostaju po nekima cak i mac adrese
<z0ran> ono sto savetujem je veklika opreznost
<z0ran> a recimo da imas toer nod ovde, i neko sibne deciju pornografiju kroz njega, sta mislis koliko dugo ce da ti policija bane na vrata
<nikolam> pa.. jos pre xy godina zvanicna regulativa EU i svih redom je cuvanje 5+ godina svih KONEKCIJA
<nikolam> ono, klik, klik
<z0ran> a onda tu vide sta je i odakle proslo
<z0ran> regulativa EU....ako je neko narucio ubnistvo preko tvog nod-a, i taj bude ubijen, koja regulativa spacsava da ti razmontiraju nod
<z0ran> razmisli
<z0ran> nsa ima resurce i pare da prati tor, sto i nije tesko a ni lako
<nikolam> ja i kazem da regulativa tera provajdere da sve cuvaju
<z0ran> moja poenta je oprez
<nikolam> a ti ako ne logujes nista onda mogu da imaju samo konekcije od tog noda do spolja
<nikolam> mada razbijali su oni i ff onaj specijalni sa tor, ono ima rupa kolacica, kojecega
<z0ran> pazi, provajderi mogu da imaju regulative, ali decija pornografija je kaznjiva po zakonu, i sta mislis da ce provajderi da im zxabrane bilo sta da urade
<nikolam> ne razumem pitanje
<z0ran> da pojasnim
<z0ran> ti imas tor izlazni nod
<z0ran> i tuda se utvrdi da je prosao ip sa koje se radilo sa decijom pornogravijom, taj nod se utvrdi da je u srbiji, policija uzme zahtev od sudije i proveri tvoj nod, a i tebe
<z0ran> jer ko kaze da ti nisi saucesnik
<z0ran> da nisi time omogucio prolaz toga
<z0ran> pitaj advokate za savet otvaranje tor exit noda u srbiji
<z0ran> moja poenta je da tor nije svemoguc i da je veoma ranjiv
<nikolam> pa moze da se utvrdi, samo ako neko slusa saobracaj tog noda od mene do noda i ako nije preko https itd
<z0ran> koliko dns servera imas u svetu, mislim da je oko 14...mozda gresim, svaka ip mora da ima dns da bi furala, debian je radio na tome ali je projekat propao, mislim da je to bio ttdns, koji je mogao da sakrije dns, tor ga krije, ali ne tako uspesno
<nikolam> pa nije svemoguc
<nikolam> ali ja mislim da tor exit nod moze da otvori ko hoce
<nikolam> to je samo nacin prenosa, kao torent
<z0ran> moze onaj ko ima vlast i silu
<z0ran> ne bas
<nikolam> to je slobodno ko ce da vrti kakve servise
<nikolam> m jok
<z0ran> znas li koliko ima falcovanih tor nodova
<z0ran> a da i ne znas
<nikolam> mogu u glavnom da mi ga popuse, tor nod ne nadgleda niti kontrolise niti cuva podatke
<nikolam> imaju svoje logove konekcija i pametnoj vlasti i sili je TO dovoljno
<z0ran> TBB je jedini koji se sa tim bori, ali ima nacin kako da se koristi
<nikolam> tako da, represija je za budale. pametnjakovici u sluzbama koji znaju svoj posao to rade na finjaka
<nikolam> sve je slobodno i otvoreno i pecamo vas
<z0ran> nikolam, ok, imas svoje misljenje i to je super, ja se ne bih slozio sa tobom u nekim delovima, ali hej, ko sam ja :))
<nikolam> budalu prepoznajes tako sto predlaze represivne propise i akcije
<z0ran> salzem se
<nikolam> jer je nekoj vlasti mnogo lakse da kontrolise opustene ljude itd
<z0ran> i takva budala je problem
<nikolam> pa budali treba objasniti
<z0ran> vidi sta uradis esa snowdenom ;)
<z0ran> i sta je covek video
<nikolam> jer to i jeste glavni problem, da postoji nesto sto je sto posto zajebano zatvoreno na unutra, drzave bi izgubile svaku moc
<nikolam> i to se vec desava
<z0ran> naravno
<z0ran> i bore se da to ukinu
<nikolam> zato i forsiraju otvorenost, fejsbuke i tako
<z0ran> http://www.theinternetmustgo.com/
<nikolam> ko se bori sta da ukine?
<z0ran> odgledaj ako imas vremena
<z0ran> drzava da ukine sve sto ti daje neku slobodu komunikacije, razmisljanja itd
<z0ran> pa vidi asanza
<z0ran> sta hoces vise
<nikolam> nece jer ce to onda drzavi da sjebe moc da te kontrolise
<z0ran> eto ko se bori da ukine\
<nikolam> asanz je sveta krava, on to obozava
<z0ran> sta nece
<nikolam> a ameri klize u dikataturu
<nikolam> al toje vec politika
<z0ran> o da
<z0ran> naravno
<z0ran> i ona je satsavni deo svega a najvise vlasti
<nikolam> vlast kakvu poznajemo ne moze da funkcionise bez slobodnih komunikacija
<nikolam> drzave ce se sjebati onog trenutka kad ljudi krenu da masovno koriste sve moguce tehnike za svoju zastitu
<z0ran> tor stuca :)
<nikolam> pa.. pre je bilo da siptari kokaju freenode tor, pa su uveli vise adresa
<nikolam> kazu da jos nisu resili ima kao bagova na niskom nivou
<z0ran> nekad mi se brzo povrati, ali nekad bas treba vremena, tj, po nekoliko puta restartuje tor dok se ponovo ne prikaci
<z0ran> restartujem*
<z0ran> cuo sam za te bagove
<z0ran> TBB super radi
<z0ran> nikolam, si video da je BSDNY uzeo tor i da radi na njemu, vrlo se lepo razvija...so far
<z0ran> i openbsd mu posvecuje paznju...sto je dobro da se sto vise ljudi ukljuci u projekat
<nikolam> aha, openbsd je isto jedno 10 godinama imao nsa backdoor
<z0ran> nije valjda da i ti to verujes
<z0ran> :)
<nikolam> pa tip je radio tamo i kad je istekao NDA izasao i objavioi ljudima
<nikolam> non disclosure agreement
<z0ran> 0tip je isteran
<nikolam> bilo pre nekoliko godina
<z0ran> tip*
<nikolam> svejedno
<z0ran> znam sve
<z0ran> znaci, jedan tip koje je tamo radio kaze to i to....code je open, gde je dokaz :)
<nikolam> pa valjda su zakrpili posle to
<z0ran> mozda, ali de je dokaz dok nije zakrpljen
<nikolam> iako je open
<nikolam> a?
<z0ran> neko bi izneo kod i kaze, eto tu
<nikolam> mislio sam na openbsd , koji je opravljen, posle te njegove informacije
<z0ran> ja mogu da kazem da mogu da trcim po marsu....i?
<nikolam> i.. mozes
<z0ran> pazi, ako je nesto opravljeno, vidi se gde i sta, i onda se pokaze patch
<z0ran> gde je taj dokaz
<nikolam> ??
<z0ran> a sta ti nije jasno
<nikolam> za sta, da tip nije lagao?
<z0ran> tip je lagao, jer nema dokaz
<nikolam> aha whatever.
<z0ran> gde je backoor
<z0ran> backdoor
<nikolam> valjda je ukazao na konkretnu stvar, ne secam se vise
<z0ran> ja se secam i nije ukazao na konkretnu stvar, tvrdio je da ipsec ima backdoor
<z0ran> i pokazalo se da alze
<z0ran> laze*
<nikolam> pa jel nema?
<z0ran> pa naravno da nema
<nikolam> mozda je dovoljno sto arhitektura digitalnih sertifikata ima root privatne kljuceve podeljene sa glavnim bajama
<z0ran> tip se posvadjao sa theo, i otvorio svoj projekat u texasu koji je mrtav
<nikolam> pa tvoje https konekcije su kao vruc puter
<z0ran> kako mislis...moje https
<nikolam> pa ono, kad se vezujes preko sertifikata sertifikacioinih tela na neke sajtove
<z0ran> a koliko znam ipsec i vpn su za sada broj 1 po sigurnosti u svetu
<nikolam> pa se misli da je https siguran. jeste al nije za onog ko ima kljuceve od CA
<z0ran> naravno da je https problematican
<z0ran> tako je
<nikolam> al ako imas svoj CA, i pravis kratke konekcije, onda je bolje.
<nikolam> vpn je genericki naziv
<z0ran> ok
<nikolam> al opet, https je bolji jer bar lokalne baje ne mogu da ga njuse
<z0ran> https bolji od ipsec-a...kako
<nikolam> ne, mislim od http
<z0ran> naravno
<z0ran> mnogo bolje
<z0ran> bar nesto
<nikolam> ima svoju primenu za lokalne baje
<z0ran> da
<nikolam> al ko hoce mora da kontrolise svoj hardver i da ima svoj CA
<z0ran> yup
<z0ran> ali kontrolisati hw....da, ali je dosta tesko....ali je to pravi put
<z0ran> imam ALIX i svoj router, pazi, routeri provajdera svi imaju tolike backdoorove da je to uzas
<z0ran> kritike dolaze sa svih strana, recimo alix i soekris su za sada na super glasu
<z0ran> otvoris sta zelis, ostalo zamandaris, nema nepoznanica, prost hw, zveknes obsd sa pf i dosta posla si zavrsio
<nikolam> neko mi je jednom rekao.. ako zatvori portove.. sta ti ko moze
<nikolam> otvoren samo onaj sto vrti servis i to se izvrsava i nista drugo
<z0ran> ali ako imas web, mail i ostalo....
<Kolega2357> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-python-irc-bot Zna li neko odgovor na ovu temu?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-05
<nikolam> Apache OpenOffice is not dead! Nije ni blizu. https://blogs.apache.org/OOo/entry/75_million_downloads_of_apache
<nikolam> ..75 Million Downloads of Apache OpenOffice
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-06
<Cepi> pozdrav
<Cepi> da li mogu da postavim ovde neko pitanje oko supporta?
<Cepi> ima li koga
<Cepi> <deezed> sam113101: can I confess something to you? Thats one of the huge list of why I actually prefers kde than unity........
<Cepi> jel moze neko da mi pomogne ovde ili ne?
<Cepi> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<Cepi> imam problem nece da se pokrene skype
<Atlantic777> Cepi: kako si ga instalirao?
<Cepi> na sve nacine, iz centra, synap
<Cepi> iz konzole
<Cepi> i kad kucam u konzoli skype da ga startuje da vidim sta izbacuje to sam poslao
<Atlantic777> Ne znam, do sada nisam video takvu poruku a video sam svakakve. :P
<Cepi> jel mozes da mi kazes kako odaradim kill skype posto ga nema u procesima
<Atlantic777> ps aux | grep skype
<Cepi> ja sam pocetnik ovde, i ne znam bas mnogo ali se trudim da pokapiram
<Atlantic777> ps aux | grep -i skype
<Atlantic777> vidi tako da li će ga naći
<Atlantic777> ako ga nađe, onda killall -9 i ID tog procesa
<Cepi> nasao ga
<Cepi> 8303  0.0  0.0  15120  1000 pts/4    S+   21:23   0:00 grep --color=auto -i skype
<Atlantic777> ne, to je ovaj proces koji pretražuje procese :)
<Cepi> a jbg, kazem ja da ne znam po konzoli da se snalazim
<Atlantic777> a ti kažeš da je skype još uvek pokrenut?
<Cepi> stvar je u tome sto nece da ga pokrene
<Atlantic777> ja znam, ali mrtav sam umoran
<Atlantic777> ne mogu sada
<Cepi> ok drugi put
<Atlantic777> izvini, mora neki drugi put
<Atlantic777> ili pitaj na forumu
<Cepi> ma opusteno
<Cepi> razumem ja sta je umor
<Atlantic777> glad, umor stres... ima da oćelavim sa 20
<Cepi> ja sam ocelaveo sa 15
<Cepi> killall -9 skype
<Atlantic777> džabe ti to kad proces skype ne postoji
<Atlantic777> neće ga ubiti tako
<Cepi> pa vidim i ja sada
<Atlantic777> e, laku noć
<Atlantic777> otišao sam
<Cepi> laku noc
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-07
<brok> pozdrav ekipo
<baraba> kako ti TildaTurn :)
<baraba> dungodung:  kako ti  Ni te lako sresti U vek si ili cesto absent
<baraba> pozeleo sam te cuti :)
<baraba> oprosti na pisanju
 * baraba sam neuk ;(
<baraba> aj budi cojk pa se javi:)
 * baraba TildaTurn  je mali mis ;)
 * baraba biribis;)
<baraba> Atlantic777:  je sakupio sve moje IP -iove
<baraba> ali mu to nece pomoci
 * baraba izda ga je milobit;(
<TildaTurn> baraba, eto dokle te doveli ti tvoji guslari
<baraba> ja
<baraba>  ja sam rodjen sa guslima
<baraba> to je moje potijeklo  TildaTurn :)
<baraba> i ne stidim se
<baraba> roda ni poroda:)
 * baraba pisam se na vase kanale  Da prostite;(
<z0ran> zag,jos si ziv
<z0ran-> sam
 * z0ran- brate ;(
<z0ran> auu
<z0ran-> da ti kazem jednu novost
<z0ran-> batko  z0ran
<z0ran-> milobit mi seta ispred stana i raznosi  novine;)
<z0ran> uzeo si mi nick, pa nemoj bre, uzmi neciji drugi
<z0ran> uzmi njegov nick
<z0ran> sto moj :)
<z0ran-> ja  ja
<z0ran-> sam ga uzo odavno;(
<z0ran-> i koristim
 * z0ran- cekiraj malo net  *milobit' 
<z0ran> nemoj mislece ljudi da sam ja ti, i onda bruka jbg
<z0ran> imas nekontrolisane ispade guslanja
 * z0ran- 'dugokosa' ;)
<z0ran> i onda mi ugrozavas nick
<z0ran> :(
<z0ran-> ja se ne stidim svog imena i svog porijekla:)
<z0ran> zovi se "ChanServ" tako mozda budes i autoritet
<z0ran> ma dobro, ali nama nije lako
<z0ran> :)
<z0ran-> nije
<z0ran> ma uopste
<z0ran-> znam
<z0ran-> ni meni nije lako
<z0ran> ma kapiramo te
<z0ran> jel ti baba riknula
<z0ran> vreme joj je
<z0ran-> poruci 'milobitu' -cima
<z0ran> jos kad bi razumeo sta da mu porucim
 * z0ran- ja sam pobednik  :)
<z0ran-> z0ran:  ti si jedin
<z0ran-> koji me prati ;(
<z0ran> u nedaj boze :)
<z0ran> tesko je tebe pratiti\
 * z0ran- a i meni nije mane ;)
<z0ran-> dobro nije mesto ni vreme  z0ran
<z0ran-> pozdravimi dungodung :)
<z0ran-> ne zelim na vom kanalu da budem los
<z0ran-> nepristojan*
 * z0ran- baba* oslabila boles je osvojila ;) moram je pomognem  Makar sudje da plaknem ;(
 * z0ran-  ps. jedina mi je mana vaj 'linux' radi ka 'lud' to mi je jedina mana;(
 * baraba 'doder'
 * baraba moram idem  Sto se mora nije tesko ;)
<baraba> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYwN9ckiCHs
<Kostic> Да л' сам ја то случајно ушао на ИРЦ канал „Лазе Лазаревића“?
<dungodung> ziv sam
<TildaTurn> Kostic, nisi usao na kanal 'L L', to je nas stari poznanik zag :)
<tata> imali neki program za ubuntu koj meri protok saobraćaja na internetu?
<Icy_blue> senzori?
<z0ran> Icy_blue, pa gde si ti druze :0
<Icy_blue> Zox drugarju :)))
<z0ran> sta ima novo u tvom zivotu
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-08
<profiler1982> da li je nekome na ubuntu 12.04 ovaj zadnji update cinnamon-a na 2.2 napravio ikakav problem?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-09
<dermag> da li moze help
<dermag> tu neko ?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> HP probook 4720s : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-hp-probook-4720s
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] plymouth : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-plymouth
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Could not download all repository indexes : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-could-not-download-all-repository-indexes--18163
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Tor - traženje novog identiteta : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-tor-trazenje-novog-identiteta
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Спасавање података са партиције на којој је Убунту : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-spasavanje-podataka-sa-particije-na-kojoj-je-ubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Dual grafika : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dual-grafika
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> resolving host chrome : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-resolving-host-chrome
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Unity Web Player : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-unity-web-player
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> unity reset : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-unity-reset
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Wine problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-wine-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Rhythmbox : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-rhythmbox--18173
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Install-iranje na USB flash disk : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-install-iranje-na-usb-flash-disk
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> firefox os : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-firefox-os
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> RE: problem sa banerom na 10" ekranima : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-re-problem-sa-banerom-na-10-ekranima
<z0ran-> kako ti brate Imenjace:)
<z0ran-> verujte mi bi preso na Ubintu (me/promenio veru;) ali ne vidim cilj!?
 * z0ran- setam bezvazdusnim vremenom i prostorom ;(
<z0ran-> :)
 * z0ran- ovaj mora da je i z Tople;(
<z0ran-> :)
<z0ran-> maletaski: :)
<maletaski> da
<z0ran-> man se lugonsa i njihovih satelita
<z0ran-> tamo nema nista dobro
<maletaski> ?
<z0ran-> upitnik je usklicnik!
<z0ran-> ja lugonsima ne verujem
<z0ran-> a postavljam pitanje ko ste Vi
<z0ran-> dungodung|away: !?
<z0ran-> nije bitno dali cete me banirati
<z0ran-> to je najmanje vazn
<z0ran->  nebudite naivni ka lugonsi
<maletaski> o čemu to pričaš?
<z0ran-> ja postujem ubuntu:)
<z0ran-> pa o lugonsu
<maletaski> dobro i?
<z0ran-> pa tako pozdravlajm samo bitove;(
<z0ran-> jer su se osilili
 * z0ran- bojim se da ih i Vi podrzavate
<maletaski> da podržavamo
<z0ran-> a dungodung|away nece da mi se javi:(
 * z0ran- on je velika "civija" vodje;)
<z0ran-> maletaski:  naravno ti ces odluciti
<maletaski> o čemu?
<z0ran-> o mome sranju (da prostis) vodje
<z0ran-> ima dosta nikova vodje koi me ne vole
<maletaski> z0ran- dali možeš da pročitaš topic ovog kanala?
<z0ran-> jok
<z0ran-> ni me interesuje!
<maletaski> opic for #ubuntu-rs is: Добродошли | Први пут  сте овде?  Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | За слање дужег текста користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Novi broj časopisa LiBRE! https://libre.lugons.org | За опуштено ћаскање користите: #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<z0ran-> maletaski: hvala ti na upozrenju
<z0ran-> ja se igram sa na kanalima
<Sceko> a cega se igras
<Sceko> zmurke jel
<z0ran-> maknite ne
<z0ran-> kao i lugonsi
 * z0ran- ja sam "otpisani"
<z0ran-> haha
 * z0ran- ma zaboravite me 
<z0ran-> igram se igara bez granica:)
<z0ran-> aj recite mi
<z0ran-> kakva je razlika izmedju ubuntu i openSuSe gnome?
 * z0ran- de je 'bojce;)
<z0ran-> koliko ima zajednickog ubuntiu i open SuSe gnome?
 * z0ran- ebem vam leb a kru ne jedem! :)
<z0ran-> 15 godina se igram sa linux
<z0ran-> cirka
<z0ran-> pa sam cisto umoran
<Sceko> i koji os koristis
<z0ran-> a sta ti je to os;)?
<z0ran-> srsljen
<z0ran-> najbolji
<z0ran-> i najaci!
<z0ran-> pa me zato i umara
<z0ran-> ide sporo
<z0ran-> ma ljudi salim se:)
 * z0ran- to mi je jedina 'mana'
<z0ran-> :)
 * z0ran- jedini me malo 'ljuti' dungodung|away sto nece da se javi ja sam ga mnogo cenio Cenim ga i dalje:)
 * z0ran- mora da je golanu nedje;)
<z0ran-> haha
<z0ran-> salim se
 * z0ran- a vo nije kanal za salu:(
<z0ran-> aj brate z0ran odo da plaknem sudje Baba nece :(
<z0ran-> baba'
<z0ran-> #z0ran
 * z0ran- dobro odo A vi radite svoj poso ;(
<profiler1982> ko god koristi elementary DE na ubuntu preko dailly ppa trebalo bi da predje na stabile ppa istog
<flajko> Zdravo, novajlija sam i prvi put ovde postavljam pitanje, ako pogrešim negde, imajte razumevanja. Imam instaliran Ubuntu 13.10 i WinFast tv2000 xp karticu, moj problem je što ne čujem zvuk u TvTime-u. Vidim sliku ali nema zvuka. Prvo je "Volume" bar bio na nuli i nije se mogao pojačati, pa sam prateći razne tutorijale uspeo da to promenim menjajući tvtime.xml ali samo pomeranje "Volume" bar-a nije uključilo zvuk. Da li zna
<profiler1982> na 12.04 sam tako da ne mogu mnogo da ti pomognem. ako se niko ne javi http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ne mogu da odradim update : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ne-mogu-da-odradim-update
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-10
<Milosh> .
<nikolam> https://fixubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-rs 2014-11-05
<Guest7894> Koja je bolja verzija ubuntua 12.4 ili 14.4 ?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-11-08
<drop_> ljudi moze pomoc?
<drop_> ne mogu nigde da nadjem blackbuntu koji bi mogao da stavim na live usb, a svi rade u VM
<vladap> \o/
#ubuntu-rs 2015-11-05
<nikolam> Cuvajte se ubacenih "feminista" http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2015/11/04/feminists-are-trying-to-frame-linus-torvalds-for-sexual-assault-claims-open-source-industry-veteran/
<nikolam> “Try to avoid even being alone, ever, because there is a chance that a ‘women in tech’ advocacy group is going to try to collect your scalp.”
<nikolam> https://github.com/rosarior/Code-of-Merit
<unuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
<gavran> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF6L3cIQyWo
<nikolam> hihi padobranci
#ubuntu-rs 2017-11-08
<Ivan_> cao
<Ivan_> jel ima ko ziv
#ubuntu-rs 2017-11-10
<krpa> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yuu2DaTIEso
<krpa> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
<cedo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCAu5NY2nm0
#ubuntu-rs 2017-11-11
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TnCEHchB_U
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVi7M3IGacU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIQNRmy37y0
#ubuntu-rs 2018-11-07
<zvzdravko> zašto mi se kod podizanja live diska Kubuntua 18.04 i 18.10 po zaršenom učitaanju nepojavljuje pozdravni ekran sa mogućnosti biranja probe ili instalacije, nego samo dobijem prazan desktop bez ijedne ikone i samo idim kursor miša koji mogu da pomeram?
<divojarac> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTNfkYw6lAQ
<divojarac> zdravo zdravko:)
 * divojarac ti mi licis na neku novu  'zverku' vodje ;(
<divojarac> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k78MkVkS83g
<divojarac> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> jedva potrefik nu pravu;(
<milobit-> godine stigle oci i zdravlje me izdaju;)
 * milobit- to mi je jedina mana:(:)
<milobit-> dungodung:  je glavni pisar vodje Atlantic777  je nisandjija;(olujicz:(je posmatrac?;) lubotu3  je iz nase lepe U;(a ja milobit:)
<milobit-> odo dodo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2018-11-09
<milobit-> pmoz bog ljudi:)
<milobit-> kod mene malo veselo;)
 * milobit- al je tuzno 'malo' bez 'brata' azijata :(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L24y4y5gH-g
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> samo za mog 'brata' azijata;) Atlantic777 ;(  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdTh4M1jYbA
<milobit-> ova je samo za mog ratnog druga milobit ;) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-1xxowauiM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTVJzXS9SbM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTVJzXS9SbM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTVJzXS9SbM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTVJzXS9SbM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTVJzXS9SbM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTVJzXS9SbM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTVJzXS9SbM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTVJzXS9SbM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTVJzXS9SbM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTVJzXS9SbM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlUZUksM-4E
<milobit-> https://youtu.be/KTVJzXS9SbM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTVJzXS9SbM&feature=youtu.be
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTVJzXS9SbM&feature=youtu.be
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTVJzXS9SbM&feature=youtu.be
<milobit-> odo dodo
 * milobit- srpstvo vam nje najaca strana;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42GuniRDQDE&start_radio=1&list=RD42GuniRDQDE&t=16
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42GuniRDQDE&start_radio=1&list=RD42GuniRDQDE&t=16
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42GuniRDQDE&start_radio=1&list=RD42GuniRDQDE&t=16
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42GuniRDQDE&start_radio=1&list=RD42GuniRDQDE&t=16
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42GuniRDQDE&start_radio=1&list=RD42GuniRDQDE&t=16
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42GuniRDQDE&start_radio=1&list=RD42GuniRDQDE&t=16
#ubuntu-rs 2018-11-10
<milobit-> http://www.rts.rs/page/stories/ci/story/1/politika/3318042/mars-za-ujedinjenje-albanaca-s-juga-srbije-sa-kosovom.html
<milobit-> hm?!:(
 * milobit- napad ce uskoro biti i navas uskoro! Jer niste spremni da branite otdjbinu!
<milobit-> http://www.rts.rs/page/stories/ci/story/1/politika/3318042/mars-za-ujedinjenje-albanaca-s-juga-srbije-sa-kosovom.html
#ubuntu-rs 2019-11-05
<morebit> evo mene i do mene moga
<morebit> ajde mala poljubi jednoga
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> imam jedan problem
<morebit> neke zverke me nocu gone'proganjaju':(
<morebit> sanjam ih
<morebit> kad sam bija mali To sam lako resavo:)
<morebit> asad  bogumi nije lako
<morebit> dali neko zna za neki lek?
<morebit> da se mozak baci na ispasu
<morebit> da bude ni pameti ni mozga!
<morebit> kako to resiti?
<morebit> nocu pricam
<morebit> kad spavam
<morebit> toliko glasno da se probudim!?
 * morebit ni 'baba' nece vise samnom da spava;(
 * morebit stotinu je djavola odnelo Ni vrag joj ne bi stao u trag;)
<morebit> imali nekog leka za moju 'babu'?
<morebit> za mene nema leka
<morebit> nit ga trazim
 * morebit ali volem svoju 'babu'
<morebit> to mi je jedina mana;)
<morebit> joj joja ja sam i od Doboja:)
<morebit> vi ste vodje svi 'mlaki' :(
<morebit> jedino moj brat azijat ;)  je guja ljuta :)
<morebit> to mi je jedina mana
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIaMekqmx_Q
<morebit> vidj vid ima vodje neke 'marve' ;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3A7mx0BDjc
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> odo brate azijate
<morebit> mozak me izdaje
<morebit> pamet mi se muti
#ubuntu-rs 2019-11-07
<morebit> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<morebit> evo mene jopet
<morebit> oprostite ako vas smetam
<morebit> recite
<morebit> pa necu vise
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZByErFozOIg
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAktlm3COs4
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCi73rMmPMI
<morebit> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2019-11-10
<morebit> kako ste ljudi:)
<morebit> sve mi radi ka 'Å¡uda;)
<morebit> mislim na ve 'glupe' linuxe
<morebit> ni im mane
<morebit> do pokoja im fali U glavi;)
<morebit> a da mi nije vas
<morebit> neznam sta bi?
 * morebit joj boze dragi da mi je znat? Jelimi ziv brat 'azijat'
<morebit> pp
<morebit> pp
<morebit> boze dragi da mi je znat jel mi ziv brat azijat
<morebit> i dali ce ga Erdogan pustiti iz hapsane?
 * morebit vodje svi spavaju ka zaklani
<morebit> do vaj moj 'brat' azijat
<morebit> on radi ka crv
<morebit> samo za  Atlantic777 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-xjkaEu6xw
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs1PqhCz0TA
<morebit> ii vaj Zdravko pobenavija
<morebit> poco neke glupe pesme da gudi;(
<morebit> lova lova do krova
<morebit> ko plati vise
<morebit> ma ni va mi nije mrska
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlGdS3CmwqQ
<morebit> dje si bolan anonymus:)
<anonymus> morebit, gde si
<morebit> evo me bolan:) sta ima kod tebe movo
<anonymus> znas li koristiti torrench? nesto me zeza config.ini file pretrazi al kad hocu da skinem baca mi samo magnet link iako sam u configu stavio CLIENT=qbittorrent recimo
<anonymus> il ako znas daj neki search preko terminala da mi pretrazi i odma da skine
<morebit> hm
<anonymus> doduse ja koristim Arch al slicno je to sve sto se app tice
<morebit> jes
<morebit> pitaj BManjlocic on ti je tu strucnjak
<morebit> ja sam danas ima malo problema
<morebit> ali ja to idem jovo nanovo
<morebit> brisem pa ponovo
<morebit> ;);(
<morebit> svi pomalo kake
<morebit> i idu jovo nanovo
<morebit> pa ko voli nek izvoli
<morebit> https://github.com/jaymoulin/docker-torrench
<anonymus> ahahha
<anonymus> hvala
<anonymus> xD
<morebit> eto i ta me zelja munu
<morebit> lepo je nekog vodje sresti:)
<morebit> anonymus mi nik odnekud poznat
<morebit> al ne mogu da se setim otkud
 * morebit morebit da nisi 'milobit' ?
<morebit> morebit
<morebit> mozak mi je pun
<morebit> i radi danonocno
<morebit> spavam sat dva ne vise
<anonymus> morebit, ne znas me xD al nema veze hvala ti u svakom slucaju i idi spavaj ;)
<morebit> rano je jos za spavanje
<morebit> ali nocas necu spavati s mirom
<morebit> ti si mi odnekud poznat
<morebit> cu stavim daru na strazu
<morebit> nocas
<anonymus> ma gde sam ti poznat xD
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> zategosam 'babi' dizgine
<morebit> ode
<morebit> a dari obuko toke i utoke i daojo naredbe
<morebit> odo i ja dodo
